# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Dezembro 2009



## Minho (1 Dez 2009 às 00:06)

Tópico de seguimento para os arquipélagos dos Açores e da Madeira.







*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Knyght (1 Dez 2009 às 02:05)

No Funchal está uma noite calma bonita para passear com a sua cara metade na promenade 
Contudo como estou a trabalhar aqui vai:

Funchal 18.3ºC 83% 44º 0.3m7s
Altitude 8ºC 67º 5.8m/s


----------



## Hazores (1 Dez 2009 às 22:24)

boa noite,

hoje o dia amanheceu nublado, mas ao longo do dia foi-se dissipando as nuvens ficando o seu limpo.

neste momento o céu encontra-se limpo, fazendo lembrar uma noite do mês de Agosto, com o luar a reflectir-se no mar, só a temperatura é que faz lembrar que estamos de inverno.


----------



## Rog (1 Dez 2009 às 23:49)

Boa noite,
Céu nublado
13,2ºC
98%HR
1024hpa
1mm


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Dez 2009 às 23:25)

Dia bom por aqui, com céu em geral com poucas nuvens

Tmin - 12ºC
Tmax - 19,7ºC


----------



## Rog (3 Dez 2009 às 12:12)

Bom dia,
15,4ºC
88%HR
1026hpa

Chuva entre a 1h e as 5h da madrugada, um total de 8,2mm


----------



## Rog (3 Dez 2009 às 18:16)

Céu nublado
14,8ºC
94%HR
1025hpa

min 12,4ºC
max 16,6ºC


----------



## Hazores (3 Dez 2009 às 22:11)

boa noite,

neste momento está a chover na zona Oeste da ilha Terceira, contudo ouvi relatos de que para outras zonas têm estado a chover já algum tempo.

o que é certo é que o grupo central nas ultimas horas têm registado alguma percipitação, segundo o IM, com um máximo de 3 mm na ilha do Faial, se não estou em erro.

com o vento a rodar para o quadrante norte a temperatura do ar vai descer ligeiramente, sendo que no grupo ocidental os valores rondam os 14º C.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Dez 2009 às 22:20)

Boa noite! 

O dia apresentou-se muito nublado com algumas abertas, mas agora para a noite tornou.se encoberto. Aqui na Lagoa tem estado a chuviscar e a noite está amena

Tmin - 14ºC
Tmax - 20,1ºC

Dados Actuais

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
quinta-feira, 3 de Dezembro de 2009 21:20:23

Temperature (°C):
Current          18,8
Trend (per hour) 0
Average today    17,5
Wind chill       18,8
Heat index       18,8
Dew Point        16,4
Rel Humidity     86%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     8,6 SW
Average Speed    8,3 SW

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,0
Total yesterday  3,9
Total this month 3,9
Total this year  1113,3

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1012,3
Trend (per hour) +0,2


----------



## Knyght (4 Dez 2009 às 01:20)

Funchal 18.1ºC 65º 1.2m/s
Altitude 57º 3.7m/s


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Dez 2009 às 23:30)

Hoje o dia por aqui foi de céu muito nublado com alguma chuva fraca.

Tmin - 16,6ºC
Tmax- 19,5ºC

Precipitação - 2,1 mm

Actual - 17,6ºC


----------



## Rog (5 Dez 2009 às 15:34)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui céu nublado com abertas
16ºC
81%HR
1020hpa

min 10,3ºC


----------



## Hazores (5 Dez 2009 às 17:26)

boa tarde,

aqui pela ilha terceira, já choveu durante a tarde, depois parou rodando o vento para noroeste, verificando-se um ligeiro abaixamento da temperatura.

contudo, segundo o GFS, o melhor é para a proxima quinta e sexta feira (+ de150h)onde a cota de neve anda à volta dos 900 m, mas como estamos nos Açores isto é apenas um delirioinfelizmente


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Dez 2009 às 20:32)

Hazores disse:


> boa tarde,
> 
> aqui pela ilha terceira, já choveu durante a tarde, depois parou rodando o vento para noroeste, verificando-se um ligeiro abaixamento da temperatura.
> 
> contudo, segundo o GFS, o melhor é para a proxima quinta e sexta feira (+ de150h)onde a cota de neve anda à volta dos 900 m, mas como estamos nos Açores isto é apenas um delirioinfelizmente



Talvez tenhamos o Pico Nevado a partir dos 1200 ou 1300 metros


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Dez 2009 às 20:34)

Boa noite! 
Aqui na Lagoa dia de céu muito nublado ou encoberto, com algumas neblinas.

Tmin - 17,5ºC
Tmax - 19,6ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
sábado, 5 de Dezembro de 2009 19:33:47

Temperature (°C):
Current          17,6
Trend (per hour) -0,1
Average today    17,6
Wind chill       17,6
Heat index       17,6
Dew Point        15,6
Rel Humidity     88%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     9,7 S
Average Speed    9,7 S

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      1,5
Total yesterday  2,1
Total this month 7,5


Pressure (hPa):
Current          995,8
Trend (per hour) -0,2


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Dez 2009 às 20:57)

Boa noite!

O dia de hoje foi de céu muito nublado com boas abertas.

Tmin - 13,2ºC
Tmax -20,3ºC

Dados Actuais

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
domingo, 6 de Dezembro de 2009 19:56:30

Temperature (°C):
Current          13,5
Trend (per hour) -0,7
Average today    0
Wind chill       13,5
Heat index       13,5
Dew Point        9,1
Rel Humidity     75%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     0,0 ---
Average Speed    0,0 ---

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,6
Total yesterday  2,1
Total this month 8,7


Pressure (hPa):
Current          1007,2
Trend (per hour) +0,1


----------



## Rog (7 Dez 2009 às 09:13)

Pelo sul da Madeira já chove, no norte apenas céu nublado. 
Na última hora Ponta do Sol 8,8mm


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Dez 2009 às 13:57)

Boa Tarde.

O dia hoje amanheceu cinzento, o ceu está mt nublado. A minima foi de 10,2ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Dez 2009 às 22:34)

Boa noite! Dia de céu muito nublado.

Tmin - 10,2ºC
Tmax - 17,9ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
segunda-feira, 7 de Dezembro de 2009 21:31:07

Temperature (°C):
Current          17,9
Trend (per hour) +0,1
Average today    14,3
Wind chill       17,9
Heat index       17,9
Dew Point        14,5
Rel Humidity     81%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     5,0 SW
Average Speed    5,0 SW

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,0
Total yesterday  0,0
Total this month 8,1

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1002,8
Trend (per hour) 0,0


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (8 Dez 2009 às 18:09)

Boa tarde!

Hoje o céu apresentou-se todo o dia encoberto e com vento fraco a bonançoso de Oeste. A noite passada foi com chuva devido a uma ondulação frontal que passou pelos Açores.

Contudo a meteorologia está já a prever para 5 e 6 feira um agravamento do estado do tempo em todas as ilhas dos Açores com vento forte, Trovoadas e Aguaceiros que poderão ser de granizo. O início da precipitação está prevista para já amanhã.

Hoje registei aqui uma mínima de 9º graus e uma máxima de 15º


----------



## Hazores (8 Dez 2009 às 22:09)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Contudo a meteorologia está já a prever para 5 e 6 feira um agravamento do estado do tempo em todas as ilhas dos Açores com vento forte, Trovoadas e Aguaceiros que poderão ser de granizo. O início da precipitação está prevista para já amanhã.



boa noite,

tal como tinha dito à 3 dias atrás o frio parece garantido aqui pelos Açores, pois o GFS continua apontar cotas de neve abaixo dos 1000m para estas zonas, como toda a gente sabe estas cotas não são válidas para os Açores porque não tem em conta o Oceano, contudo à que salientar que vai existir uma descida na temperatura, sendo que é certo que na montanha da ilha do pico irá nevar (pena a webcam do cimo da montanha ter sido desactivada)
 já é bom se cair alguns aguaceiros de granizo.

hoje por aqui o céu apresentou-se muito nublado o dia todo não se verificando qualquer percipitação por esta zona


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (8 Dez 2009 às 23:26)

Boa noite!

Hoje por aqui o céu apresentou-se muito nublado com alguns aguaceiros fracos. Neste momento chove por aqui.

Tmin - 15,8ºC
Tmax - 18,4ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
terça-feira, 8 de Dezembro de 2009 22:23:08

Temperature (°C):
Current          16,1
Trend (per hour) +0,1
Average today    17,1
Wind chill       16,1
Heat index       16,1
Dew Point        12,2
Rel Humidity     78%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     0,0 ---
Average Speed    0,0 ---

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,9
Total yesterday  0,0
Total this month 9,0


Pressure (hPa):
Current          1005,1
Trend (per hour) 0,0


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (9 Dez 2009 às 05:21)

Boa noite!

Neste momento chove por São Miguel, e o céu está encoberto.

Neste momento registo uma máxima de 14º


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Dez 2009 às 11:36)

Bom dia! 

Aqui pela Lagoa o céu apresenta-se muito nublado e está fresquinho. Registei uma minima de 11,5ºC ao inicio da manhã


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (9 Dez 2009 às 17:52)

Boa tarde!

Hoje o dia apresentou-se aqui por São Miguel por céu encoberto e já esteve a chover.
Agora já não chove mas o céu continua encoberto e está um pouco de frio.
 Registo agora uma máxima de 13º

Contudo e segundo os ultimos modelos do ECMWF vai haver um agravamento já a partir desta noite para todas as ilhas dos Açores com vento forte, Trovoadas, Aguaceiros de granizo e descida acentuada da temperatura.

As condições de forte instabilidade nos Açores irão continuar e manter-se ao que tudo indica até ao final da próxima semana que vem


----------



## Rog (9 Dez 2009 às 18:07)

Céu pouco nublado
13,7ºC
94%HR
1020hpa

min 9,7ºC
max 17,5ºC


----------



## Hazores (9 Dez 2009 às 22:16)

Pessoal Açoreano, estejam atentos porque parece que vamos ter uns frios  segundo as previsões do IM.
contudo para a semana é que estão previstas as cotas de neve mais baixas, mas como ainda falta algumas horas temos de esperar para ver o evoluir da situação


hoje o céu de manhã apresentou-se com boas abertas mas ao longo da tarde foi ficando nublado, neste momento apresenta-se nublado e o vento já sopra lá de vez em quando

agora é só esperar até a frente passar...


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (9 Dez 2009 às 22:32)

Hazores disse:


> Pessoal Açoreano, estejam atentos porque parece que vamos ter uns frios  segundo as previsões do IM.
> contudo para a semana é que estão previstas as cotas de neve mais baixas, mas como ainda falta algumas horas temos de esperar para ver o evoluir da situação
> 
> 
> ...




É verdade Hazores! Assim é. O Inverno já está nos Açores desde pelo menos há 3 semanas, mais coisa menos coisa.. E sim parece que a instabilidade veio para ficar nos Açores... Ao que tudo indica parece que as cotas de neve para os Açores vão ser mais baixas hehehehehe.. A semana que vem parece ser bem agitada pelas nossas bandas 

A ver se a neve chega este ano mais cedo ao Pico da vara 

Neste momento na zona Oeste da ilha de São Miguel está a chuviscar e o vento está a soprar Moderado a fresco de Sudeste.
Céu encoberto 15 graus de Máxima e uma pressão de 1009HP.

Contudo a Trovoada e o Granizo devem de começar pelas 5horas da manhã e prolongar-se-ão amanhã durante todo o dia.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Dez 2009 às 22:46)

Dia de céu muito nublado tornando-se encoberto  agora para a noite! Aqui na Lagoa já chove mas fraco, estou agora com a máxima do dia com 17,9ºC a minima foi de 11,5ºC

Vamos lá ver que surpresa nos vai trazer o frio.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Dez 2009 às 01:23)

Toda a área a sudoeste do Grupo Central dos Açores vai tendo o céu iluminado por descargas eléctricas nesta última meia hora ... 



*Vem aí trovoada pela madrugada ...*


----------



## AnDré (10 Dez 2009 às 03:14)

Na Graciosa, e na última hora, a chuva foi forte!
16,3mm acumulados.


----------



## Rog (10 Dez 2009 às 09:17)

Em Santa Maria na última hora uns impressionantes 35,1mm


----------



## Rog (10 Dez 2009 às 09:42)

Na imagem de satélite com filtro para destacar as massas de ar, é visível a forte convecção junto de Santa Maria nos Açores.






Pelo norte da Madeira céu pouco nublado
15,5ºC
83%HR
1018hpa


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (10 Dez 2009 às 13:49)

Boa tarde!

Aqui pela zona Oeste de São Miguel está a chover torrencialmente e a cair algum granizo

A temperatura actual é de 13,5 céu encoberto, vento com rajadas de Oeste e uma pressão de 1001 hp

De referir que para a semana o GFS prevê cotas para os Açores até os 750m de altitude o que muito possivelmente trará a neve aos pontos mais altos de São Miguel.

Acrescento ainda o facto para o grande agravamento que tudo indica que irá afectar os Açores para a semana com ventos superiores a 100km e com uma pressão situando-se entre os 997 e os 998HP .. a temperatura esta tb vai descer... pelos vistos este ano o Pai Natal veio bem mais cedo hahahahahah 

Neste momento e depois do forte aguaceiro, céu encoberto, 14 graus e vento a soprar fresco a muito fresco com rajadas


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (10 Dez 2009 às 14:23)

Novamente neste momento chove torrencialmente na zona Oeste de São Miguel. Céu encoberto e alguma escuridão... a ver se surge alguma trovoada.
Registo uma temperatura de 14,3 graus, e uma pressão de 1001HP


----------



## Sunderlandz (10 Dez 2009 às 16:46)

Boa tarde
Neste momento e céu apresenta-se muito nublado e o vento sopra por vezes forte. Esperemos que nas proximas horas haja supresas para a Madeira, e muito boas!

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 20.1ºC
Humidade Relativa - 64%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1014 hpa
Precipitação - 00 mm (por enquanto) 
Vento - Rajada média 20 km S/SE


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (10 Dez 2009 às 16:53)

Para a semana os meteorologistas apontam para bastante instabilidade atmosférica nos Açores.

Vejam esse modelo estimado do GFS para os Açores na próxima Quarta-Feira com um ciclone bem cavado e uma pressão possivelmente entre os 970HP






Neste momento acho que vai cair alguma trovoada. O céu está de um azul preto totalmente encoberto e avizinha-se novamente chuva forte dentro das próximas horas aqui por São Miguel...


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (10 Dez 2009 às 17:33)

Chove torrencial neste momento em São Miguel.

Registo uma temperatura local de 12 graus e uma pressão atmosférica de 1000 HP


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (10 Dez 2009 às 19:29)

Eu aqui na Lagoa registo céu encoberto e estou neste momento com 11,9ºC e uma pressão de 990,6hpa.

É de salientar que a máxima foi de 18ºC registada às 2h da madrugada.

Uma pergunta aos amigos da Madeira, a partir de que altitude costuma nevar aí?


----------



## Sunderlandz (10 Dez 2009 às 20:21)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Uma pergunta aos amigos da Madeira, a partir de que altitude costuma nevar aí?



Pela Madeira normalmente temos neve nos picos mais altos ( mais precisamente no Pico Ruivo, no Pico das Torres e no Pico do Areeiro), que ficam ligeiramente acima dos 1800 metros. Acho que não esqueci de mais nenhum!


----------



## Sunderlandz (10 Dez 2009 às 20:26)

Boa noite
Neste momento e céu apresenta-se muito nublado e o vento sopra forte. 

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 20.4ºC
Humidade Relativa - 70%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1013 hpa
Precipitação - 00 mm
Vento - Rajada média 27 km E/SE


----------



## jonhfx (10 Dez 2009 às 20:31)

Bem já vi neve no planalto no Paul da Serra, que fica pelos 1500m de altitude.
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_da_Serra

Tenho aqui uma fotografia  da Zona da Bica da Cana em Março deste ano:


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (10 Dez 2009 às 20:36)

Penso que as cotas de neve para os Açores variam e não serão as mesmas para a Madeira e isso tem a ver com a área das ilhas, relevo, sua localização geográfica etc etc etc... Por exemplo, a Madeira fica a sul e os Açores bem mais a norte e isso tem muita influência.  Corrijam-me se estiver enganado!

Neste momento chove bem aqui na zona Oeste de São Miguel e registo uma temperatura máxima de 11 graus


----------



## slbfever (10 Dez 2009 às 21:11)

Boas, amigos, já viram a caldeirada prevista na próxima semana no atlantico norte? É bastante impressionante ver os mapas meteorológicos disponíveis nalguns sites. Alguns prevêm para os Açores, ventos Constantes superiores a 80 km's/h com ondas SO de 11metros!


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (10 Dez 2009 às 21:25)

slbfever disse:


> Boas, amigos, já viram a caldeirada prevista na próxima semana no atlantico norte? É bastante impressionante ver os mapas meteorológicos disponíveis nalguns sites. Alguns prevêm para os Açores, ventos Constantes superiores a 80 km's/h com ondas SO de 11metros!



Olá irmão micaelense e sê bem vindo!

Sim de facto tudo aponta para que para a semana os Açores tenham ventos ciclónicos e chuvas intensas além da descida acentuada da temperatura que se avizinha.

Ao que tudo indica parece que a depressão vai estagnar em cima dos Açores e com uma pressão de 950 HP.

As condições de forte instabilidade nos Açores irão continuar por bastante tempo.

Neste momento acabou de cair um aguaceiro de granizo e a temperatura local ronda os 10 graus


----------



## AnDré (10 Dez 2009 às 21:31)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Ao que tudo indica parece que a depressão vai estagnar em cima dos Açores e com uma pressão de 950 HP.
> 
> As condições de forte instabilidade nos Açores irão continuar por bastante tempo.



O GFS está sozinho nessa previsão.
Nenhum outro modelo prevê uma depressão assim.
Além de que se está a falar de uma previsão a 150h de ocorrer.
O mais provável, é o GFS desagravar essa previsão já nos próximas runs.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (10 Dez 2009 às 21:43)

AnDré disse:


> O GFS está sozinho nessa previsão.
> Nenhum outro modelo prevê uma depressão assim.
> Além de que se está a falar de uma previsão a 150h de ocorrer.
> O mais provável, é o GFS desagravar essa previsão já nos próximas runs.



Engraçado que o ECMWF também aponta para este modelo

O mais provável é as previsões se alterarem aí no continente...


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (10 Dez 2009 às 21:56)

De salientar que os modelos do UKMO também apontam para uma depressão muito cavada na zona dos Açores







Vamos ver como tudo vai evoluir nas próximas horas...


----------



## Hazores (10 Dez 2009 às 22:07)

ora viva

o tempo hoje aqui esteve chovoso, caindo mesmo um aguaceiro de granizo, pena que não estava em casa para ver...

contudo continua o frio e por volta das 19h quando cheguei a casa a temperatura registada no carro era de 9,5 ºC
lá de vez enquando cai um ou outro aguaceiro, o que eu não vi foi trovoada.

quento para a semana uma coisa é certo vamos ter mau tempo, qual a intensidade isso ainda é uma incógnita?


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (10 Dez 2009 às 22:11)

Agora registo 11,1ºC aqui pela Lagoa, com muitas nuvens e os aguaceiros lá vão caíndo


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (10 Dez 2009 às 22:15)

Estamos com uma temperatura interessante no Nordeste segundo o IM, com 9,7ºC. Dava tudo para saber que temperatura estará no Pico da Vara a 1103 m de altitude.
Já agora alguem sabe a que altitude nevou hoje no Pico?


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (10 Dez 2009 às 22:34)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Estamos com uma temperatura interessante no Nordeste segundo o IM, com 9,7ºC. Dava tudo para saber que temperatura estará no Pico da Vara a 1103 m de altitude.
> Já agora alguem sabe a que altitude nevou hoje no Pico?



Olha amigo possivelmente a temperatura no cimo do Pico da Vara deve de estar a rondar perto os 2º.

É bem provável que com esse frio e algum granizo tenha caído alguma coisa ainda que pouca, mais concretamente entre os lados do Planalto dos Graminhais (Floresta endémica) e o máximo de altitude do Pico - 1105 metros de altitude


----------



## Sunderlandz (10 Dez 2009 às 22:39)

Boa noite
Neste momento e céu apresenta-se muito nublado e o vento sopra cada vez mais forte. 

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 20.6ºC
Humidade Relativa - 68%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1012 hpa
Precipitação - 00 mm
Vento - Rajada média 27 km S/SE


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (10 Dez 2009 às 22:44)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Olha amigo possivelmente a temperatura no cimo do Pico da Vara deve de estar a rondar perto os 2º.
> 
> É bem provável que com esse frio e algum granizo tenha caído alguma coisa ainda que pouca, mais concretamente entre os lados do Planalto dos Graminhais (Floresta endémica) e o máximo de altitude do Pico - 1105 metros de altitude



Com essa temperatura se cair algum aguaceiro será de quase neve!


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (10 Dez 2009 às 22:48)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Com essa temperatura se cair algum aguaceiro será de quase neve!



Pois mas isso tb depende e muito de outros factores... mas que deve de ter caído neve no pico isso deve.. sem sombra de dúvida..

Resta-nos agora é o possível "ciclone" lol esperado para a semana aqui nos Açores.. As temperaturas nos Açores para a semana bem como a pressão atmosférica irão descer consideravelmente.


----------



## AnDré (10 Dez 2009 às 23:33)

A madrugada promete ser de agitação meteorológica na Madeira.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (11 Dez 2009 às 00:18)

Neste momento cai um forte aguaceiro de Granizo na zona Oeste de São Miguel.

Registo neste momento uma temperatura local de 9,8 graus


----------



## Sunderlandz (11 Dez 2009 às 06:08)

Neste momento ocorre pela Madeira trovoadas com alguma intensidade!


----------



## Rog (11 Dez 2009 às 10:42)

jonhfx disse:


> Bem já vi neve no planalto no Paul da Serra, que fica pelos 1500m de altitude.



Não terá sido granizo que viste ontem? É que as temperaturas a essa altitude (cerca de 8ºC) não permitiriam que caisse neve. A neve prevista deverá só ocorrer lá para o fim do dia de hoje, com massa de ar frio já bem instalada sobre a ilha. 

Por aqui durante a noite, chuva forte entre as 4h e as 6h30, acompanhado por algumas trovoadas. O vento foi moderado a forte rajada máxima de 53km/h. 

Em São Jorge o registo entre as 5h e as 6h foi de 16,5mm.





No Caniçal às 7h 13,9mm





No Lombo da Terça o vento ultrapassou os 80 km/h, com estimativa de rajadas superiores a 110 km/h por volta das 4h.





Registo de trovoadas durante a noite:


----------



## jonhfx (11 Dez 2009 às 11:13)

Rog disse:


> Não terá sido granizo que viste ontem? É que as temperaturas a essa altitude (cerca de 8ºC) não permitiriam que caisse neve. A neve prevista deverá só ocorrer lá para o fim do dia de hoje, com massa de ar frio já bem instalada sobre a ilha.



Não foi ontem, Março deste ano, era apenas a resposta a que altitudes costuma nevar.
Se nevar logo amanhã já estou lá para ver e tirar fotos


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Dez 2009 às 11:13)

Bom dia aqui pela Lagoa a manhã apresenta-se com boas abertas! Durante a noite caíram alguns aguaceiros de granizo. Registei uma minima de 9,2ºC por voltas das 8h30.


----------



## Rog (11 Dez 2009 às 15:03)

Boa tarde,
Céu nublado
Sigo com 14ºC
83%HR
1012hpa
36mm até ao momento


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (11 Dez 2009 às 15:17)

Boa tarde!

A noite por São Miguel foi acompanhada por alguns aguaceiros de Granizo.

Neste momento o sol espreita timidamente entre algumas nuvens.

A pressão está nos 1014 HP 

Humidade nos 54%

Vento moderado de Noroeste (20-30km/h)

Temperatura local: 14 graus


De acordo com alguns modelos os Açores vão ser "palco" da passagem de vários sistemas depressionários muito cavados.


----------



## jonhfx (11 Dez 2009 às 21:30)

Boa Noite, está mesmo frio por aqui.
Vento moderado
9,1Cº 
HR 81%


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (11 Dez 2009 às 23:10)

Boa noite!

Neste momento em São Miguel:

Céu com períodos de muito nublado

Vento bonançoso a moderado de Noroeste

Sensação térmica com 9 graus


----------



## Hazores (12 Dez 2009 às 11:16)

bom dia,

noite com muita chuva aqui pela ilha terceira, segundo o Climaat, a percipitação aumulada desde as duas da manhã é de 30 mm, sendo o periodo onde choveu mais foi entre as 5 e as 7 da manhã.

as previsões para a semana, segundo o GFS, são de periodos de chuva fortes e ventos também fortes, contudo o frio que previam desde Terça feira, e que estava presente m todas as runs, na rum das 6 da manhã ficou tudo em "águas de bacalhau" voltando tudo ao normal.

quem pudesse telecomandar as massas de ar da atmosfera, o Algarve já teria chuva e os Açores Frio como deve ser............


----------



## Gerofil (12 Dez 2009 às 12:39)

Com precipitação e temperatura a rondar os zero graus, é impossível que não tenha nevado esta madrugada nas partes mais altas da ilha da Madeira.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Dez 2009 às 16:15)

_Tromba d' água (tornado no mar) hoje no norte da Madeira

Hoje por volta das 12h uma dezena de pessoas que encontrava-se no miradouro das Cabanas em São Jorge, viram no mar a formação de uma tromba d' água (tornado), numa duração estimada do evento de 6 minutos. A tromba d' água não chegou a tocar em terra. _

Tempo nas Ilhas


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (12 Dez 2009 às 16:36)

Essa tromba d'água faz-me lembrar também a que aconteceu nos Açores há poucos anos atrás... com a diferença que a dos Açores tocou em terra!


Neste momento por São Miguel céu encoberto com períodos de chuva e aguaceiros. Já chove desde as 9h da manhã.

Temperatura 14 graus

humidade 94%

Vento Fresco com rajadas de Este

Pressão 1009 HP (a descer)


----------



## Rog (12 Dez 2009 às 20:28)

Boa noite,
Por aqui céu nublado 
11,6ºC
87%HR
1012hpa

Como já referiu acima o Gerofil, ocorreu pelo norte da Madeira uma tromba d' água, ainda falei com alguns pessoas que presenciaram o fenómeno, mas nenhuma tirou foto.

Quanto à neve, penso que deve ter apenas caído no Pico Ruivo, a estação do Areeiro não desceu dos 2ºC.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Dez 2009 às 18:58)

Boa noite!
Dia quente e humido com céu encoberto e chuva ao longo de praticamente todo o dia aqui na Lagoa.

Tmin - 17,3ºC
Tmax - 18,5ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
domingo, 13 de Dezembro de 2009 17:54:17

Temperature (°C):
Current          18,0
Trend (per hour) +0,2
Average today    0
Wind chill       18,0
Heat index       18,0
Dew Point        16,8
Rel Humidity     93%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     1,1 S
Average Speed    1,1 S

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      21,9
Total yesterday  11,1
Total this month 62,1
Total this year  1171,5

Pressure (hPa):
Current          990,8
Trend (per hour) 0,0


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Dez 2009 às 19:09)

Hazores disse:


> bom dia,
> 
> noite com muita chuva aqui pela ilha terceira, segundo o Climaat, a percipitação aumulada desde as duas da manhã é de 30 mm, sendo o periodo onde choveu mais foi entre as 5 e as 7 da manhã.
> 
> ...



Pois é amigo, lá se foi o frio. Agora neve nas ilhas só mesmo no Pico, fora disso é quase impossivel


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (13 Dez 2009 às 21:34)

Boa noite!

Choveu praticamente a madrugada toda e até sensivelmente a meio da tarde em São Miguel. Chuva essa que por vezes foi pontualmente forte e contínua.

A estação de Ponta Delgada e segundo os dados de há minutos atrás na RTP - Açores foram acumulados *38mm* em Ponta Delgada. Claro que esse valor deve de ter sido bastante mais elevado em outras localidades.

Neste momento céu encoberto, pressão 1004 HP, vento moderado a fresco de Oes-Sudoeste com rajadas até 55km.

Porém as condições de forte instabilidade para os Açores irão se manter até quarta feira com Chuva, Aguaceiros e Trovoadas e ventos muito fortes de Noroeste e Oeste com rajadas até os 100km/h e com uma pressão a rondar os 990.HP

Neste momento em São Miguel:

Humidade: 87%

Céu encoberto

Temperatura: 17 °C


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Dez 2009 às 22:20)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Choveu praticamente a madrugada toda e até sensivelmente a meio da tarde em São Miguel. Chuva essa que por vezes foi pontualmente forte e contínua.
> 
> ...



Ao que parece vamos ter só a chuva e o vento, mas o frio que estava previsto nos modelos desapareceu! Não vai ser desta vez que teremos neve no Pico da Vara. Não é amigo?

Neste momento estou com 17,8ºC e 92% Hr


----------



## Gerofil (13 Dez 2009 às 23:12)

O IMapWeather indica trovoadas dispersas e frequentes na última meia hora junto às ilhas do Faial e do Pico (Grupo Central).


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (14 Dez 2009 às 02:33)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Ao que parece vamos ter só a chuva e o vento, mas o frio que estava previsto nos modelos desapareceu! Não vai ser desta vez que teremos neve no Pico da Vara. Não é amigo?
> 
> Neste momento estou com 17,8ºC e 92% Hr



Assim é...

Infelizmente amigo o frio que estavam a prever para os Açores ainda não vai ser desta vez... pelos vistos e até 6 feira próxima só seremos presenteados com Trovoadas, Chuva forte e Vento igualmente forte..

Ainda não será desta que o Pico da Vara irá ficar branco...

Mas calma... o Inverno ainda mal começou 

Neste momento:

 céu encoberto

Humidade: 88%

Pressão:  1003 hPa(A descer) 

Vento moderado de Sudoeste (20-30km/h)

Temperatura: 17 °C


P.S. Ia a subir os Mosteiros quando me pareceu ter visto um relâmpago ao longe no mar. Pelos vistos essa semana vai ser bem agitada aqui nos Açores... Há de tudo um pouco...Infelizmente só não vem o frio acentuado como estavam a prever


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Dez 2009 às 11:07)

Bom dia! Aqui na Lagoa o dia amanheceu com céu muito nublado mas com o sol a tentar romper. Por volta das 6h da manhã chuveu com grande intensidade por aqui. 
Apesar do frio previsto pelos modelos ter desaparecido a temperatura desceu ligeiramente pois hoje ás 8h30 da manhã registei 14,5ºC contra os 17ºC de ontem.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Dez 2009 às 11:13)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Assim é...
> 
> Infelizmente amigo o frio que estavam a prever para os Açores ainda não vai ser desta vez... pelos vistos e até 6 feira próxima só seremos presenteados com Trovoadas, Chuva forte e Vento igualmente forte..
> 
> ...



Amigo, para quarta feira o GFS dá cotas de neve para o nordeste de 954 metros e 996 metros entre as 3h e as 6h da manhã. Já se sabe que com a influencia maritima as cotas serão sempre superiores mas, lá no cimo do pico vara nunca se sabe...


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (14 Dez 2009 às 13:40)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Amigo, para quarta feira o GFS dá cotas de neve para o nordeste de 954 metros e 996 metros entre as 3h e as 6h da manhã. Já se sabe que com a influencia maritima as cotas serão sempre superiores mas, lá no cimo do pico vara nunca se sabe...



Vamos lá ver isso e esperar a ver se as previsões se confirmam


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (14 Dez 2009 às 13:43)

Esta noite passada em São Miguel foi acompanhada de Forte Trovoada e alguma chuva. Chuva essa que foi forte.

Aqui na zona Oeste da ilha as Trovoadas foram intensas e acompanhadas de forte chuva.

Neste momento o céu apresenta-se totalmente encoberto e a instabilidade mantêm-se com a continuação de previsão de Trovoadas e Chuva ou Aguaceiros.


Neste momento registo uma máxima de *16graus* e uma pressão atmosférica de *1001HP*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Dez 2009 às 13:57)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Esta noite passada em São Miguel foi acompanhada de Forte Trovoada e alguma chuva. Chuva essa que foi forte.
> 
> Aqui na zona Oeste da ilha as Trovoadas foram intensas e acompanhadas de forte chuva.
> 
> ...



Aqui na Lagoa só me apercebi da chuva forte ás 6h da manhã e durou 20 minutos, mas não ouvi trovoadas


----------



## Rog (14 Dez 2009 às 14:02)

Boa tarde,
Pelo norte da Madeira céu nublado com abertas
1010hpa
19,1ºC
82%HR

min 13ºC
max 19,6ºC


----------



## Sunderlandz (14 Dez 2009 às 21:02)

Boa noite
Neste momento e céu apresenta-se muito nublado e a temperatura está agradável.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 19.6C
Humidade Relativa - 74%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1008 hpa
Precipitação - 00 mm
Vento -  fraco E/SE


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (14 Dez 2009 às 21:17)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Aqui na Lagoa só me apercebi da chuva forte ás 6h da manhã e durou 20 minutos, mas não ouvi trovoadas



Eu apercebi-me das Trovoadas porque acordei durante a noite com o barulho ensurdecedor que até fizeram estremecer as janelas do meu quarto lol ... lembro-me pelo menos de umas quatro e hoje de manhã tive a confirmação de pessoas da freguesia que durante a noite houve Forte Trovoada...

Se souberes de alguma fonte que possa comprovar a actividade de descargas eléctricas ontem pela Ilha de São Miguel até te agradecia imenso 

Um abraço!


----------



## Rog (14 Dez 2009 às 21:21)

O IM já colocou alerta laranja para vento forte na Madeira e ondulação forte.






Céu nublado
vento fraco
15,3ºC
95%HR
1010hpa


----------



## Hazores (14 Dez 2009 às 22:25)

boa noite,

aqui pela ilha terceira a trovoada também se fez sentir, aproximadamente pelas duas da manhã, ouve uma trovoada forte que fez me acordar, de resto o dia apresentou-se com periodos de céu pouco nublado.

a partir de amnhã preve-se novamente um agravamento do estado do tempo.


----------



## Sunderlandz (14 Dez 2009 às 22:32)

Neste momento céu geralmente muito nublado e já chove! 
Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 19.4ºC
Humidade Relativa - 77%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1008 hpa
Precipitação - 1 mm
Vento -  fraco a moderado 12km E/SE


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Dez 2009 às 22:56)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Aqui na Lagoa só me apercebi da chuva forte ás 6h da manhã e durou 20 minutos, mas não ouvi trovoadas



Olha que aqui pela Lagoa não houve trovoada, pois acordei com o barulho da chuva mas não ouvi nenhum trovão. Penso que nao deve ter passado da zona oeste da ilha.

Hoje o dia teve muitas nuvens com aguaceiros fortes pela madrugada

Tmin - 15ºC
Tmax - 18ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
segunda-feira, 14 de Dezembro de 2009 21:54:15

Temperature (°C):
Current          16,0
Trend (per hour) -0,2
Average today    17,7
Wind chill       16,0
Heat index       16,0
Dew Point        13,8
Rel Humidity     87%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     2,5 E
Average Speed    2,5 E

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      15,3
Total yesterday  0,0
Total this month 55,5


Pressure (hPa):
Current          984,8
Trend (per hour) -0,6


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (14 Dez 2009 às 23:07)

Bem.. se dizes que não ouviste trovoada aí na Lagoa, chego à conclusão que ela não passou daqui da  banda Ocidental da ilha de São Miguel...

Mas que foram fortes... isso foram


----------



## Sunderlandz (15 Dez 2009 às 00:44)

Neste momento o céu está geralmente muito nublado com chuva por vezes moderada! 

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 18.9ºC
Humidade Relativa - 79%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1007 hpa
Precipitação - 7 mm (entre as 21h e as 00h)
Vento -  moderado 18km E/SE


----------



## icewoman (15 Dez 2009 às 00:49)

Boa noite,

Podem informar-me se a Madeira irá "apreciar "uma madrugada cheia de trovoadas e chuva?

De momento no funchal chove suavemente...mas há quem diga que já se ouve alguns trovões...alguém confirma?


NOTA: efectuei o registo neste forum, porque queria "perder" um pouco mais os meus medos em relação a estes fenomenos da natureza, que aqui todos admiram...


----------



## AnDré (15 Dez 2009 às 00:59)

icewoman disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Podem informar-me se a Madeira irá "apreciar "uma madrugada cheia de trovoadas e chuva?
> 
> ...



Bem-vinda icewoman! 

A previsão aposta para um agravamento do estado do tempo na Madeira durante a noite.
E não está posta de parte a ocorrência de trovoada, visto haver também condições para isso. 

No entanto e para já, não houve até ao momento nenhuma descarga registada.

Quanto aos "medos", apreciar estes fenómenos da natureza, é perder os medos todos.


----------



## icewoman (15 Dez 2009 às 01:05)

Obrigado...mas quanto aos medos não é assim tão facil..talvez se começar a compreender mais por estes fenomenos naturais, perca o medo!

a ver vamos..qaunto o agravamento baseia-se em que? porque no site do Instituto Meteorologia a informação nem sempre corresponde á realidade...as vezes mesmo não tem nada a ver!


----------



## AnDré (15 Dez 2009 às 01:27)

icewoman disse:


> Obrigado...mas quanto aos medos não é assim tão facil..talvez se começar a compreender mais por estes fenomenos naturais, perca o medo!
> 
> a ver vamos..qaunto o agravamento baseia-se em que? porque no site do Instituto Meteorologia a informação nem sempre corresponde á realidade...as vezes mesmo não tem nada a ver!



Através de modelos meteorológicos, que prevêem a quantidade de precipitação, a intensidade do vento, a variação da temperatura, a energia potencial convectiva da atmosfera (trovoadas),...

Eis uma interpretação simples e ilustrada de um modelo de previsão (o GFS): 








E afinal já foram registadas algumas trovoadas na última hora, embora ainda um pouco longe da Madeira.


----------



## AnDré (15 Dez 2009 às 02:09)

*26,5mm* na última hora em Santa Maria nos Açores.


----------



## Sunderlandz (15 Dez 2009 às 05:47)

Neste momento céu geralmente muito nublado e o vento não está para brincadeiras!
Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 19.9ºC
Humidade Relativa - 72%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1002 hpa
Precipitação - 3 mm (desde as 00h)
Vento -   forte a muito forte, rajada média 35km S/SE


----------



## Rog (15 Dez 2009 às 06:42)

No norte da Madeira o vento é fraco a moderado, mas achuva é por vezes forte. Desde as 0h 31mm.
No resto da ilha:


----------



## Vince (15 Dez 2009 às 08:27)

* Açores: Chuva forte provoca derrocadas, cortes de estrada e inundações na Ilha Terceira - SRPCBA*
Angra do Heroísmo, Açores, 15 Dez (Lusa) - A chuva forte que hoje caiu durante a madrugada na Ilha Terceira, nos Açores, provocou derrocadas, corte de estradas e inundações, revelou à Agência Lusa fonte do Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA).
Lusa
5:50 Terça-feira, 15 de Dez de 2009 



> Angra do Heroísmo, Açores, 15 Dez (Lusa) - A chuva forte que hoje caiu durante a madrugada na Ilha Terceira, nos Açores, provocou derrocadas, corte de estradas e inundações, revelou à Agência Lusa fonte do Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA).
> 
> Segundo a mesma fonte, as localidades mais afectadas foram as de Agualva, Quatro Ribeiras, Vila Nova e Lages embora se desconheça a existência de feridos, estando apenas confirmados danos materiais.
> 
> ...







> *Chuva na Terceira provocada por depressão localizada a sul do arquipélago*
> Hoje às 06:40
> 
> A chuva forte que caiu hoje de madrugada na ilha Terceira, originando derrocadas e inundações, foi provocada por uma depressão localizada em todo o arquipélago açoriano, disse à Lusa o Instituto de Meteorologia dos Açores.
> ...


----------



## Vince (15 Dez 2009 às 08:41)

> * Açores/Mau tempo: Escolas encerradas hoje, mobilizados efectivos das Forças Armadas*
> Angra do Heroísmo, Açores, 15 Dez (Lusa) - As escolas do concelho da Praia da Vitória vão ficar hoje encerradas devido ao mau tempo na ilha Terceira, anunciou a secretaria regional da Educação e Formação.
> 
> Angra do Heroísmo, Açores, 15 Dez (Lusa) - As escolas do concelho da Praia da Vitória vão ficar hoje encerradas devido ao mau tempo na ilha Terceira, anunciou a secretaria regional da Educação e Formação.
> ...


http://aeiou.expresso.pt/acoresmau-...ilizados-efectivos-das-forcas-armadas=f553038


----------



## Hazores (15 Dez 2009 às 08:50)

Bom dia,

neste momento temos problemas na ilha terceira


----------



## Knyght (15 Dez 2009 às 09:17)

Pelas imagens de satelite temos o centro de baixa pressão mesmo nos Açores e um sub ao nordoeste da Madeira.
Já fiquei pingando hoje...


----------



## Vince (15 Dez 2009 às 09:22)

Segundo o OGIMET, nas Lajes terão sido cerca de 67mm das 00 às 06z sem conseguir precisar o intervalo certo.


----------



## AnDré (15 Dez 2009 às 09:33)

Na Madeira, a chuva também parece forte em alguns locais.


Calheta





Funchal, Lido





Ribeira Brava


----------



## Sunderlandz (15 Dez 2009 às 09:48)

Bom dia
Sigo com céu geralmente muito nublado, vento e chuva forte! 

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 17.8ºC
Humidade Relativa - 78%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1002 hpa
Precipitação - 20 mm (desde as 00h)
Vento -   moderado a forte S/SE


----------



## Hazores (15 Dez 2009 às 10:23)

bom dia,

pela ilha terceira continua a chover com alguma intensidade, ainda não consegui ver as imagens que estão a passar na televião.

sei de relatos que na zona norte da ilha não se consegue transitar,  nem os veiculos dos bombeiros, pois continua os deslizamentos de terras.

como estou no outro lado da ilha não posso acrescentar muito mais, contudo com as pessoas que vou falando das zonas em questão dizem que não têm memória de um desatre tão grande.

quando tiver mais novidades e opurtunidade de vir aqui ao forum, estarei cá a comunicar...


----------



## Vince (15 Dez 2009 às 10:41)

Fazemos todos votos para que não haja danos humanos a lamentar, o mais importante de tudo.


----------



## Vince (15 Dez 2009 às 10:43)

*Prejuízos materiais elevados nos Açores devido ao mau tempo*
Hoje às 10:01



> Parou de chover nos Açores, mas ainda não há ainda uma ideia do número de desalojados. Os prejuízos materiais são muito elevados, segundo um balanço feito para a TSF pelo tenente-coronel, António Cunha.
> 
> O pior já terá passado, depois de várias horas de chuva intensa. Neste momento já não chove nos Açores, mas a protecção civil não exclui que, nas próximas 48 horas, possa voltar.
> 
> ...






> *Governo activa equipas de emergência em todas as ilhas devido ao mau tempo*
> 
> O Governo dos Açores, através da Secretaria Regional da Ciência, Tecnologia e Equipamentos, tem acompanhado, desde as primeiras horas de hoje, todas as situações provocadas pelo mau tempo que assolou a costa norte da ilha Terceira, desde inundações, deslizamentos de terra e o auxílio aos cerca de 100 desalojados registados até ao momento.
> 
> ...


----------



## Teles (15 Dez 2009 às 10:49)

Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores - Comunicado

O Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que, na sequência de uma depressão localizada sobre o Arquipélago, na madrugada de hoje, dia 15 de Dezembro, as freguesias de Quatro Ribeiras, Agualva, Vila Nova e Lajes foram atingidas por chuvas fortes que provocaram danos com alguma gravidade.



A estrada regional Biscoitos - Lajes está intransitável, algumas casas foram inundadas e, por medida de precaução, houve que proceder ao realojamento de algumas famílias.



O Serviço Municipal de Protecção Civil da Praia da Vitória foi activado e as corporações de bombeiros da Praia da Vitória e Angra do Heroísmo, bem como a PSP e pessoal da Secretaria da Ciência Tecnologia e Equipamentos, estão no local procurando solucionar os problemas decorrentes das fortes chuvadas.


----------



## Vince (15 Dez 2009 às 10:53)

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/K2WgD9qkM8mE0KYz7zBM"]Desalojados na ilha Terceira - Sapo V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## Rog (15 Dez 2009 às 11:00)

Bom dia,
Pelo norte da Madeira a chuva persistente começa a ser preocupante, pequenas derrocadas vão dificultando a vida aos condutores, pela quantidade de pedras no meio da estrada. Apesar do elevado risco de derrocadas em algumas estradas no norte da Madeira, não são fechadas pela falta de alternativas.
Desde as 0h já vai um acumulado de 69,1mm.

O vento é fraco a moderado
15,1ºC
1004hpa


----------



## Sunderlandz (15 Dez 2009 às 11:00)

Sigo com céu geralmente muito nublado, chuva e vento extremamente forte! 

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 19.6ºC
Humidade Relativa - 80%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1001 hpa
Precipitação - 30 mm (desde as 00h)
Vento -   fortissimo S/SE


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Dez 2009 às 11:01)

*Chuva forte provoca pelo menos 20 desalojados*

Pelo menos 20 pessoas ficaram desalojadas devido à chuva forte que afecta a ilha Terceira desde cerca das 4h locais (5h em Lisboa), disse à Lusa o Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) 

Os desalojados «estão a ser acomodados em casas do povo e edifícios de sociedades recreativas», referiu um porta-voz do SRPCBA.

A Protecção Civil açoriana não tem até ao momento conhecimento da existência de vítimas mortais ou de feridos em consequência da forte chuva, por vezes acompanhada de trovoadas.

O mau tempo, provocado por uma depressão que «está a passar por cima do concelho da Praia da Vitória», já provocou uma «série de inundações nas freguesias de Quatro Ribeiras, Agualva, Vila Nova, Lajes e em parte da cidade da Praia da Vitória», referiu.

Também há registo de queda de telhados, inundações e derrocadas e está interrompida a estrada Biscoitos-Lajes.

«Temos conhecimento de carros arrastados pela força das águas», assinalou, referindo que «não está ainda clarificada a situação em toda a zona».

Segundo a fonte do SRPCBA, a depressão que afecta a ilha Terceira «está próxima de uma tromba de água» e as previsões apontam para que «nas próximas horas, venha a atingir a costa norte da ilha de S. Miguel (concelho da Ribeira Grande)», acrescentou.

No terreno estão 40 bombeiros e 20 elementos da secretaria regional de Ciência, Tecnologia e Equipamentos, além de efectivos da PSP.

Cerca das 5h15 locais (6h15 em Lisboa), continuava a chover com intensidade e registavam-se trovoadas na ilha Terceira

Lusa / SOL


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Dez 2009 às 11:13)

Bom dia! 
Aqui pela Lagoa, tempo instável, com aguaceiros! Neste momento não  chove e o céu apresenta algumas abertas. Houve mais uma ligeira descida de temperatura pois registei uma minima de 11,8ºC

Ás 8h30 estavam 12,4ºC


----------



## Lousano (15 Dez 2009 às 11:25)

Informação 09H30 da RTP Açores:

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/tShncBBygvYSMAgRMLaz"]Chuvadasonto da situaÃ§Ã£o Ã s 09:30 (AÃ§ores) - Sapo V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## Vince (15 Dez 2009 às 11:30)

rijo disse:


> Estive hoje de manhã (às 6H) à procura de dados sobre os açores e não encontrei dados sobre a precipitação, nem no IM nem em estações amadoras.
> 
> Há dados sobre a precipitação acumulada para ter provocado aqueles estragos?



Na página anterior coloquei qualquer coisa, só consegui encontrar uma SYNOP via Ogimet, cerca de 67mm algures entre as 0z e 6z nas Lajes, a do IM de Angra está offline.
E já se sabe que com trovoadas pode ter chovido localmente mais do que o registado por uma estação.


----------



## Vince (15 Dez 2009 às 11:33)

*Animação satélite, das últimas 12 horas*







*Previsão GFS Pressão e vento*


----------



## FJC (15 Dez 2009 às 12:46)

Bom dia

Areeiro as 12h40 apresentava 37.6mm


----------



## Gerofil (15 Dez 2009 às 12:48)

_As fortes chuvas que atingiram hoje de madrugada o concelho da Praia da Vitória, na ilha Terceira, foram originadas pela formação de nuvens de grande desenvolvimento vertical (cumulus-nimbus), disse à Lusa a meteorologista Rita Mota. “O que ocorreu na Terceira foi a formação de nuvens de grande desenvolvimento vertical, que provocam aguaceiros pontualmente mais fortes”, salientou a especialistas da delegação dos Açores do Instituto de Meteorologia.
Os dados oficiais indicam que, entre as 2h00 e as 8h00, foi registada nas Lajes uma precipitação de 117 litros por metro quadrado. “Foram cerca de seis horas de chuva intensa”, frisou Rita Mota, afastado os receios de uma eventual deslocalização do mau tempo para a ilha de São Miguel._

Jornal PÚBLICO


----------



## Vince (15 Dez 2009 às 12:48)

> *Um voo cancelado e quatro desviados para Porto Santo*
> 12h13m
> 
> Quatro aviões tiveram que desviar a sua rota para o Porto Santo e um voo foi cancelado devido às más condições atmosféricas na ilha da Madeira.
> ...






Quanto a precipitação, agora acalmou na Madeira:


----------



## Vince (15 Dez 2009 às 12:58)

117mm entre as 2:00 e as 8:00 nas Lajes, dados oficiais




> As freguesias de Quatro Ribeiras, Agualva, Vila Nova e Lajes, além de parte da cidade da Praia da Vitória, foram as zonas mais afectadas pelas chuvas fortes, por vezes acompanhadas de trovoadas, que provocaram inundações em dezenas de habitações.
> 
> As fortes chuvas que atingiram hoje de madrugada o concelho da Praia da Vitória, na ilha Terceira, foram originadas pela formação de nuvens de grande desenvolvimento vertical (cumulus-nimbus), disse à Lusa a meteorologista Rita Mota.
> 
> ...


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (15 Dez 2009 às 14:23)

Mário Barros disse:


> *
> 
> Segundo a fonte do SRPCBA, a depressão que afecta a ilha Terceira «está próxima de uma tromba de água» e as previsões apontam para que «nas próximas horas, venha a atingir a costa norte da ilha de S. Miguel (concelho da Ribeira Grande)», acrescentou.
> 
> ...


*

Quê? E essa fonte é fidedigna?

Já nos bastou a Tromba d'água de há 20 anos na Povoação que foi exactamente tal como na Terceira onde a ribeira da vila transbordou imenso arrastando carros, casas e pessoas e mais recentemente na freguesia da Ribeira Quente tb em São Miguel onde num espaço de 3h choveram 236mm causando avalanches de terra de uma montanha e soterrando casas onde morreram 29 pessoas.

Esta noite foi de chuva em São Miguel embora não com tanta intensidade como na Terceira, mas o tempo continua instável.*


----------



## Agreste (15 Dez 2009 às 14:31)

Vince disse:


> 117mm entre as 2:00 e as 8:00 nas Lajes, dados oficiais



Flashback sobre o que ocorreu em Monchique em 1997? Até pode ser dado o relevo muito mais acidentado da ilha terceira e a menor área afectada... mas 117mm em 6 horas é um dilúvio (20mm/h)... Não admira existirem deslizamentos de terras e queda das barreiras nas estradas municipais...


----------



## vitamos (15 Dez 2009 às 14:31)

Hoje de manhã a célebre notícia... Açores atingidos por uma "tromba de água". Não há maneira de se corrigir o erro da expressão tromba de água!

Tromba de água é um tornado formado em água, e nunca um fenómeno de precipitação forte.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (15 Dez 2009 às 14:33)

vitamos disse:


> Hoje de manhã a célebre notícia... Açores atingidos por uma "tromba de água". Não há maneira de se corrigir o erro da expressão tromba de água!
> 
> Tromba de água é um tornado formado em água, e nunca um fenómeno de precipitação forte.



Então partindo desse seu pressuposto chego à conclusão que foi esse mesmo fenómeno que atingiu a ilha de São Miguel há pouco mais de 2 anos atrás na "tromba de água da Lagoa"...


----------



## squidward (15 Dez 2009 às 14:36)

vitamos disse:


> Hoje de manhã a célebre notícia... Açores atingidos por uma "tromba de água". Não há maneira de se corrigir o erro da expressão tromba de água!
> 
> Tromba de água é um tornado formado em água, e nunca um fenómeno de precipitação forte.



é esse e o "mini-tornado"


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (15 Dez 2009 às 14:37)

Neste momento aproximam-se fortes e grandes Cumulo-Nimbos e muito espessos e negros vindos de Oeste... O vento também está a querer aumentar de intensidade..

Será a Tromba de Água? 

Vamos esperar para ver...


----------



## ecobcg (15 Dez 2009 às 14:41)

Mário Barros disse:


> *
> 
> Segundo a fonte do SRPCBA, a depressão que afecta a ilha Terceira «está próxima de uma tromba de água» e as previsões apontam para que «nas próximas horas, venha a atingir a costa norte da ilha de S. Miguel (concelho da Ribeira Grande)», acrescentou.
> 
> Lusa / SOL*


*

Que bela peça jornalística! E que bela frase:
 "Uma depressão que está próxima de uma tromba de água!!"
Das duas uma: ou a fonte do SRPCBA não sabe muito bem do que é que está a falar...ou o jornalista fez uma "alteraçãozita" inocente!!

Já não bastam os elevados estragos causados por esta situação, quanto mais uma informação errada publicitada nos media!*


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (15 Dez 2009 às 14:48)

ecobcg disse:


> Que bela peça jornalística! E que bela frase:
> "Uma depressão que está próxima de uma tromba de água!!"
> Das duas uma: ou a fonte do SRPCBA não sabe muito bem do que é que está a falar...ou o jornalista fez uma "alteraçãozita" inocente!!
> 
> Já não bastam os elevados estragos causados por esta situação, quanto mais uma informação errada publicitada nos media!



Eu já nem faço caso do que esses jornalecas dizem.. misturam alhos com bugalhos... daí o meu espanto quando perguntei se essa informação seria fidedigna!


P.S. Para quem acha 117 mm um dilúvio, imaginem o que são 236 mm num espaço de três horas como aconteceu em 1997 na Freguesia da Ribeira Quente....


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Dez 2009 às 14:51)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Neste momento aproximam-se fortes e grandes Cumulo-Nimbos e muito espessos e negros vindos de Oeste... O vento também está a querer aumentar de intensidade..
> 
> Será a Tromba de Água?
> 
> Vamos esperar para ver...



Onde te encontras neste momento?!
Eu estou na Ribeira Chã (Lagoa) e o céu aqui apresenta algumas abertas e vejo que para a zona de Água d'Alto está sol.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (15 Dez 2009 às 14:54)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Onde te encontras neste momento?!
> Eu estou na Ribeira Chã (Lagoa) e o céu aqui apresenta algumas abertas e vejo que para a zona de Água d'Alto está sol.



Neste momento estou nos Mosteiros pois trabalho aqui.

Aqui agora chove forte e feio...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Dez 2009 às 15:02)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Neste momento estou nos Mosteiros pois trabalho aqui.
> 
> Aqui agora chove forte e feio...



Engraçado, apesar de a ilha ser pequena comparada com o continente, a diversidade climática é enorme. Pois aqui está sol agora! Aliás hoje Só apanhei chuva de manhã quando saí para o trabalho, uns aguaceiros fracos no Rosário da Lagoa.


----------



## Vince (15 Dez 2009 às 15:19)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Quê? E essa fonte é fidedigna?
> 
> Já nos bastou a Tromba d'água de há 20 anos na Povoação que foi exactamente tal como na Terceira onde a ribeira da vila transbordou imenso arrastando carros, casas e pessoas e mais recentemente na freguesia da Ribeira Quente tb em São Miguel onde num espaço de 3h choveram 236mm causando avalanches de terra de uma montanha e soterrando casas onde morreram 29 pessoas.



Tragédias acontecem em todo o mundo, seja menor ou maior a competência/incompetência das autoridades. Você parece ter uma certa tendência em menorizar (ou mesmo desprezar) tudo em todos, até outros portugueses só porque não são da sua região.



S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> P.S. Para quem acha 117 mm um dilúvio, imaginem o que são 236 mm num espaço de três horas como aconteceu em 1997 na Freguesia da Ribeira Quente....



Que interessa se são 117 ou 236 ? Interessa é os seus efeitos, pode ser menos e ter mais consequências ou pode até ser mais e não as ter. 
E podem ser 117 medidos num local (Lajes) e ao lado terem sido 200 ou 300 e nenhuma estação na zona os ter registado visto tratar-se de precipitação convectiva.




S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Então partindo desse seu pressuposto chego à conclusão que foi esse mesmo fenómeno que atingiu a ilha de São Miguel há pouco mais de 2 anos atrás na "tromba de água da Lagoa"...



Não, não tem nada a ver. Na Lagoa foi um Tornado, não foi precipitação intensa, e está bem documentado no fórum:
 Tornado em São Miguel Açores - 18 Dezembro 2006 




vitamos disse:


> Hoje de manhã a célebre notícia... Açores atingidos por uma "tromba de água". Não há maneira de se corrigir o erro da expressão tromba de água!
> Tromba de água é um tornado formado em água, e nunca um fenómeno de precipitação forte.





squidward disse:


> é esse e o "mini-tornado"



Tromba de água é diferente do chato "mini-tornado", infelizmente confundível com as trombas marinhas (tornados sobre água) . Tromba de água é uma expressão popular fortemente enraizada na sociedade que significa uma grande quantidade/carga de água, e como tal perdoável e dificilmente corrigível dada a sua disseminação popular. Quando é assim é complicado, em Espanha por exemplo a certa altura criaram a sigla/designação DANA para as depressões em altura em substituição da Gota Fria (também usado em Portugal) porque a população do ul e leste de Espanha chamava Gota fria a toda e qualquer chuva torrencial mesmo que a origem nada tivesse a ver com uma Gota fria.  Em Portugal passa-se um pouco isso sendo habitual chamar-ser tromba de água a qualquer evento intenso de chuva. O ideal era deixarmos de chamar trombas marinhas a tornados sobre água, como aliás se defende noutros países também. São tornados e pronto.

Mini tornado é portanto completamente diferente, é uma invenção jornalística que ao ritmo que anda a ser usada mais tarde ou mais cedo também vira infelizmente expressão popular.


----------



## Hazores (15 Dez 2009 às 15:59)

boa tarde 

neste momento não sei como está o tempo na costa norte da ilha, sei que na costa virada a Sul, a chuva continua a cair constantemente, por vezes com picos de maior intensidade. Espero que na zona norte não esteja a chover se não os trabalhos de limpeza vão se complicar, além de ser perigoso para o pessoal que está lá pois os terrenos já estão saturados de água


----------



## Hazores (15 Dez 2009 às 16:05)

acabei de receber uma noticia que a chova continua na zona norte da ilha, esperemos que não acontece mais nada....


----------



## squidward (15 Dez 2009 às 16:07)

Vince disse:


> Tragédias acontecem em todo o mundo, seja menor ou maior a competência/incompetência das autoridades. Você parece ter uma certa tendência em menorizar (ou mesmo desprezar) tudo em todos, até outros portugueses só porque não são da sua região.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sim sei que é completamente diferente, apenas estava a querer dizer que além das "trombas-de-agua" (em vez de chuvas torrenciais) os jornalistas também gostam de dizer "mini-tornados" (muitas das vezes são Downburst, acho que é assim que se diz ou mesmo Tornados)


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (15 Dez 2009 às 16:52)

Um temporal abate-se sob os mosteiros. Fortes nuvens, muita chuva e muito vento..

Miguel diz-me lá como é que o tempo está aí na Lagoa????


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Dez 2009 às 16:55)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Neste momento abate-se uma forte chuva torrencial sob a zona Oeste de São Miguel.
> 
> Aqui parece que o dia virou noite!
> O vento também parece que está a aumentar de intensidade!



Por aqui, bastante vento, a chuva ainda fraca e uma sensação desagradavel de frio


----------



## unhaka (15 Dez 2009 às 17:17)

Boas tardes.

É a minha primeira mensagem neste fórum. Sempre fui um curioso em relação aos fenómenos  meteorológicos e hoje decidi inscrever-me neste fórum que já venho andado a seguir a algum tempo.

Gostaria de saber como estão as coisas na Madeira e previsões para os próximos dias... É que vou viajar para lá na 5ª-feira e segundo me constou, o aeroporto está encerrado, bem como nesse mesmo dia haverá um acentuar do mau tempo...

Um abraço
Cláudio Ramos


----------



## slbfever (15 Dez 2009 às 17:28)

Boas tarde,
Aqui na Povoação, ilha de s.mgl, o vento está a soprar forte com precipitação por vezes forte, nada mais. Mas está a ficar bastante escuro.


----------



## Vince (15 Dez 2009 às 17:30)

unhaka disse:


> É a minha primeira mensagem neste fórum. Sempre fui um curioso em relação aos fenómenos  meteorológicos e hoje decidi inscrever-me neste fórum que já venho andado a seguir a algum tempo.
> 
> Gostaria de saber como estão as coisas na Madeira e previsões para os próximos dias... É que vou viajar para lá na 5ª-feira e segundo me constou, o aeroporto está encerrado, bem como nesse mesmo dia haverá um acentuar do mau tempo...




O aeroporto já está totalmente operacional, foram apenas alguns voos cancelados na origem e 6 voos desviados a certa altura devido às condições atmosféricas.
Na 5ªfeira está de facto previsto um dia como o de hoje, vento e trovoadas, mas até lá pode haver maior ou menos alteração nas previsões, e mesmo com mau tempo não significa que o aeroporto esteja sempre inoperacional , apenas fica se em determinado momento as condições de segurança assim o recomendarem.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (15 Dez 2009 às 17:30)

Vince disse:


> Tragédias acontecem em todo o mundo, seja menor ou maior a competência/incompetência das autoridades. Você parece ter uma certa tendência em menorizar (ou mesmo desprezar) tudo em todos, até outros portugueses só porque não são da sua região.
> 
> Que interessa se são 117 ou 236 ? Interessa é os seus efeitos, pode ser menos e ter mais consequências ou pode até ser mais e não as ter.
> E podem ser 117 medidos num local (Lajes) e ao lado terem sido 200 ou 300 e nenhuma estação na zona os ter registado visto tratar-se de precipitação convectiva.
> ...



Lamento se causei essa impressão mas não era minha intenção de forma nenhuma transmitir essa ideia. De maneira alguma!!!

Apenas quis tentar dar a entender que a palavra "dilúvio" pode ter vários sentidos.

Por exemplo, para si um "dilúvio" pode não ser o que para mim ou para muitos açorianos representa.

Penso que as conotações são um pouco diferentes e mais ainda experienciadas localmente pelas pessoas. A tragédia da Ribeira Quente e da Povoação (que embora tristemente não haja aqui nenhum tópico a fazer referência, pelo menos que eu saiba), foi sim uma grande tragédia, um grande *DILÚVIO* de água como já aqui chamaram. Só para ter uma pequena ideia no ano de 1997 registou-se no posto udométrico do Salto do Cavalo (Povoação), o valor de 8393mm representando o máximo anual de precipitação da série considerada.
Os 220mm registados no dia 31 de Outubro de 1997 na estação meteorológica das Furnas fez aumentar o caudal de várias ribeiras e um aumento do nível de água da Lagoa das Furnas com cerca de 1.8m provocando inundações.

Quando o AA está centrado mais a sul e tem menor intensidade, o arquipélagos dos Açores fica sob a acção das depressões vindas de Oeste a que se associam com muita frequência frentes frias que afectam o estado do tempo conforme a sua trajectória e velocidade. As ilhas Orientais são as que sentem mais essa influência que se traduz por períodos de mau tempo com chuvadas fortes e contínuas e ventos intensos de Oeste.

O facto que se registou a 31 de Outubro de 1997, prende-se com o facto das correntes de sudoeste que em casos extremos a frente fria pressiona o se3ctor quente o que provoca uma *MUITO FORTE INSTABILIDADE* convectiva com chuvas diluvianas e grandes tempestades como aconteceu na ilha de São Miguel neste mesmo referido ano em que a ribeira da vila da Povoação ultrapassou o seu limite aceitável invadindo e derrubando casas, bens, pessoas, além de avalanches de terra na Ribeira Quente que se desprenderam da montanha em direcção à mesma freguesia ceifando a vida de 29 pessoas. Isso sim é dilúvio que a par da influência do relevo com a distribuição geográfica das precipitações foi assim tornada mais explícita.

As massas de ar que circulam de SW tiveram uma influência determinante no desencadeamento de situações de crise, sobretudo na ilha de São Miguel e em particular na vertente sul da ilha com chuvas diluvianas.

Pontualmente os Açores são atingidos por situações dessa natureza.

Portanto quando me referi à palavra *dilúvio* sabia perfeitamente o que estava a dizer!


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (15 Dez 2009 às 17:33)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Engraçado, apesar de a ilha ser pequena comparada com o continente, a diversidade climática é enorme. Pois aqui está sol agora! Aliás hoje Só apanhei chuva de manhã quando saí para o trabalho, uns aguaceiros fracos no Rosário da Lagoa.



Pois é amigo, é chamado aqui nos Açores de "Sol mentiroso" 

Não te fies nele lol

Neste momento temporal com muita chuva e vento forte!


----------



## Vince (15 Dez 2009 às 17:35)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Pontualmente os Açores são atingidos por situações dessa natureza.
> 
> Portanto quando me referi à palavra *dilúvio* sabia perfeitamente o que estava a dizer!




Eu sei perfeitamente tudo o que está a dizer, você é que não me compreendeu, eu apenas não entendi a necessidade de estar a menorizar o que se passou na Terceira com outras do passado porque tiveram mais litros por metro quadrado. Claro que houve, nos Açores e muitos mais lados.


----------



## Vince (15 Dez 2009 às 17:36)

Madeira



> *Ribeira Brava fustigada pelo mau tempo*
> Data: 15-12-2009
> 
> A vila da Ribeira Brava foi fustigada, esta terça-feira, durante breves minutos por ventos intensos e chuva que arrancaram iluminações de Natal, esplanadas e telhados, segundo fonte dos bombeiros. O Comandante dos Bombeiros da Ribeira Brava, Agostinho Silva, disse à agência Lusa que "tudo se passou depressa demais, com registo de chuvas intensas e vento forte".
> ...


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (15 Dez 2009 às 17:43)

Vince disse:


> Eu sei perfeitamente tudo o que está a dizer, você é que não me compreendeu, eu apenas não entendi a necessidade de estar a menorizar o que se passou na Terceira com outras do passado porque tiveram mais litros por metro quadrado. Claro que houve, nos Açores e muitos mais lados.



Mais uma vez afirmo que não quis causar essa mesma impressão!

Claro que foi uma tragédia, ainda que local e restrita a uma pequena freguesia, mas felizmente sem danos de vidas humanas...

O mesmo há anos atrás aconteceu tb na ilha do Faial com uma enxurrada de uma ribeira que invadiu carros e casas...

... tragédias são sempre tragédias!


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (15 Dez 2009 às 17:48)

Segundo um comunicado há 3 minutos na RTP-AÇORES a meteorologia prevê a continuação de aguaceiros pontualmente fortes e Trovoadas até Sábado!

Os Açores estão em alerta laranja!

O meteorologista numa entrevista dada há poucos minutos atrás na RTP-Açores diz que trombas de água poderão eventualmente voltar a acontecer de novo até sábado, seja no mar, ou seja em outras ilhas.

Neste momento chuva forte e vento igualmente forte!


----------



## slbfever (15 Dez 2009 às 18:06)

Sem querer por alarmismos, o que se está a passar nos Açores e que segundo as previsões para os próximos dias possa acontecer, isto faz me um pouco lembrar o Mes de outubro de 1997, aquando da tragédia da Ribeira Quente. As derrocadas não acontecem apenas por ocorrência de uma precipitação forte mas sim, por várias precipitações ao longo de uma semana ou duas, pois, os terrenos ficam saturados de agua e assim, muito enfraquecidos que pode, assim, ceder durante uma forte precipitação ocorrido após vários dias de precipitações intensas. Espero simplesmente, que se tal acontecesse (fortes derrocadas em zonas habitacionais), que as autoridades estejam mais bem preparadas, pois, naquele tempo, foi uma autentica palhaçada... Coincidencia ou não, em 1997-1998, verificou-se o fenómeno el nino no pacífico. Para 2009-2010, este fenómeno volta, com intensidade moderada a forte... 1998 foi o ano mais quente, cientistas britanicos prevêm que 2010 será o mais quente de sempre. Aguardamos para ver...


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (15 Dez 2009 às 18:14)

slbfever disse:


> Sem querer por alarmismos, o que se está a passar nos Açores e que segundo as previsões para os próximos dias possa acontecer, isto faz me um pouco lembrar o Mes de outubro de 1997, aquando da tragédia da Ribeira Quente. As derrocadas não acontecem apenas por ocorrência de uma precipitação forte mas sim, por várias precipitações ao longo de uma semana ou duas, pois, os terrenos ficam saturados de agua e assim, muito enfraquecidos que pode, assim, ceder durante uma forte precipitação ocorrido após vários dias de precipitações intensas. Espero simplesmente, que se tal acontecesse (fortes derrocadas em zonas habitacionais), que as autoridades estejam mais bem preparadas, pois, naquele tempo, foi uma autentica palhaçada... Coincidencia ou não, em 1997-1998, verificou-se o fenómeno el nino no pacífico. Para 2009-2010, este fenómeno volta, com intensidade moderada a forte... 1998 foi o ano mais quente, cientistas britanicos prevêm que 2010 será o mais quente de sempre. Aguardamos para ver...




Claro!
Quem não se lembra da tragédia da Povoação e da Ribeira quente que ceifaram várias vidas humanas... Várias pessoas foram soterradas vivas quando estavam nas suas casas a dormir quando pelas 2h da manhã desprendeu-se uma avalanche de terras da montanha em direcção à freguesia matando 29 pessoas..Na Povoação a ribeira galgou a vila arrastando casas e carros inundando tudo à sua passagem... Segundo relatos locais a avalanche foi sentida a 20km de distância do local de impacto onde o chão tremeu com muita violência e algumas pessoas até pensaram que se tratava de um sismo.


E se formos mais atrás em 1522, a primeira capital açoriana (Vila Franca do Campo), foi soterrada igualmente pelas duas da manhã por uma avalanche de uma montanha destruindo tudo e matando mais de 5.000 pessoas em consequência de um forte sismo... A vila foi quase toda soterrada e com ela os seus habitantes sobrevivendo apenas 70 pessoas para contar história...


Em relação ao aquecimento global, os Açores felizmente estão um pouco à margem desse fenómeno porque o Oceano serve-nos como regulador térmico e as grandes alterações não serão tão visiveis aqui nos Açores.. ao invés terão maiores repercussões pelos vários continentes...

Esperemos que não se torne novamente a registar na Ribeira Quente ou aí na Povoação enxurradas, porque sempre chove a mais as populações da Ribeira Quente e da Povoação ficam sempre com receio de dormir nas suas casas...

Aqui onde vivo a unica enxurrada que possa acontecer é de uma ribeira que nasce no maciço das Sete Cidades e que passa  pela freguesia da Várzea e dos  Ginetes que eventualmente e tal como na Agualva sempre que chove mais um pouco ela aumenta o seu caudal e transborda carregando as águas dos solos saturados das pastagens das encostas das Sete Cidades... Esperemos que não.

O céu está encoberto registo uma máxima de 11.7, Pressão atmosférica de 993 hPa e continuação de chuva forte.


----------



## slbfever (15 Dez 2009 às 18:33)

Neste momento na Povoação, chuva forte, continua....até ja chove dentro de casa (o que nao é habito...)


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Dez 2009 às 19:51)

Boa noite! Aqui na Lagoa neste momento não chove! No entanto entre as 16h20 e as 17h choveu com intensidade, tendo acalmado a partir daí. 
Neste momento estou com uns fresquinhos 12,2ºC e 89% Hr


----------



## Vince (15 Dez 2009 às 19:59)

Algumas fotografias de Agualva, Ilha Terceira






(c) Tatiana Ourique / RTP Açores





(c) Tatiana Ourique / RTP Açores





(c) Tatiana Ourique / RTP Açores





(c) Tatiana Ourique / RTP Açores





(c) Tatiana Ourique / RTP Açores





(c) Tatiana Ourique / RTP Açores


----------



## AnDré (15 Dez 2009 às 20:49)

Precipitação acumulada das 18h de ontem às 18h de hoje:


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (15 Dez 2009 às 21:12)

Boa noite!

Segundo o ultimo Boletim meteorológico emitido há 10 minutos na RTP-Açores, as condições de instabilidade atmosférica nos Açores irão se manter até Sábado.

Pelas ultimas previsões locais a depressão complexa está agora a entrar em fase de cavamento mesmo em cima dos Açores.

Assim, estão a prever Granizo, Trovoada e vento Muito Forte para as ilhas Ocidentais, e a continuação de vento Muito Forte de Oeste, com Períodos de chuva ou Aguaceiros e Trovoadas frequentes e dispersas que serão pontualmente Fortes para os Grupos Central e Oriental dos Açores, e com a possibilidade de novas trombas de água a registarem-se no mar ou em terra.

Os serviços de Bombeiros e Protecção Civil dos Açores estão em alerta máximo!

Neste momento o vento acendeu-se e sopra já com alguma intensidade, 

Céu encoberto

Pressão 996 hPa

Humidade 63%

Temperatura 14º


----------



## belem (15 Dez 2009 às 21:15)

AnDré disse:


> Precipitação acumulada das 18h de ontem às 18h de hoje:



Sem palavras!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (15 Dez 2009 às 21:18)

Cenário catastrófico. Muito mau mesmo para quem sentiu na pele a violência deste acontecimento.



Vince disse:


> Algumas fotografias de Agualva, Ilha Terceira
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hazores (15 Dez 2009 às 22:03)

boa noite,

fica aqui um video amador que registou as inundações mostrando o antes e o depois
curioso

http://www.terceiraemfesta.com/index.php?id=208


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Dez 2009 às 22:45)

Boa noite!

Agora por aqui o tempo está calmo, com algumas abertas. A noite está ligeiramente fria aqui em Santa Cruz da Lagoa com 11,7ºC é a minha minima do dia. 
Como estão as coisas aí pelos Ginetes?!


----------



## Rog (15 Dez 2009 às 23:05)

Fotos impressionantes de um cenário de grande destruição. 

Pelo norte da Madeira acumulei um total de 70,5mm, entre as 2h e as 11h.
Tarde de sol e algum vento, com algumas rajadas mas nada de muito significativo a comparar com outras localidades da Madeira, tive uma rajada máxima de 54 km/h.

Sigo com 14,5ºC
67%HR
1007 hpa


----------



## Hazores (15 Dez 2009 às 23:08)

boa noite,

voltando novamente ao assunto do dia, soube que houve animais que foram levados pelas torrentes, mais concretamente bovinos e caninos.
sei também que existem moradores que estão com medo de passar a npoite nas suas cas devido ao mau tempo, pois as previsõess apontam para a continuação de um tempo instável.

neste momento não chove mas o vento está a fazer-se sentir-se com alguma intensidade nesta zona. o que se está a fazer sentir muito é o frio que está neste momento...


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (15 Dez 2009 às 23:27)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Agora por aqui o tempo está calmo, com algumas abertas. A noite está ligeiramente fria aqui em Santa Cruz da Lagoa com 11,7ºC é a minha minima do dia.
> Como estão as coisas aí pelos Ginetes?!



Olha amigo aqui pelos Ginetes está muito vento com rajadas.

O tempo também está frio e o céu encoberto.

Neste momento registo aqui uma máxima de 12 graus.

Esperemos é que não caia essa noite chuva torrencial porque se tal acontecer com toda a certeza que as ribeiras irão saltar o seu leito...

Hoje a caminho dos Mosteiros para os Ginetes só se via nas ruas água a cair aos potes vindas das terras de pastagem. Os solos estão super saturados de água e se continuar a chover mais é certo que irão se verificar novas enxurradas... Nordeste, Povoação, Faial da Terra, Ribeira Quente, Água Retorta, Furnas e Ribeira Grande são as zonas mais complicadas a nivel de enxurradas... Basta vermos o passado com deslizamentos de terras, vilas inundadas, morte de pessoas e perda de carros e casas...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Dez 2009 às 23:56)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Olha amigo aqui pelos Ginetes está muito vento com rajadas.
> 
> O tempo também está frio e o céu encoberto.
> 
> ...




Aqui pela Lagoa a coisa continua calma, sem chuva nem vento, pelo menos aqui em Santa Cruz. Penso que as zonas mais criticas do concelho são os Remédios por estarem no sopé da montanha, Água de Pau e Ribeira Chã.

A esta hora nas montanhas da ilha deve estar bem fresquinho!


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (16 Dez 2009 às 01:09)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Aqui pela Lagoa a coisa continua calma, sem chuva nem vento, pelo menos aqui em Santa Cruz. Penso que as zonas mais criticas do concelho são os Remédios por estarem no sopé da montanha, Água de Pau e Ribeira Chã.
> 
> A esta hora nas montanhas da ilha deve estar bem fresquinho!



Estranho não estar vento aí em Santa Cruz uma vez que é uma localidade moderadamente elevada em relação ao nível do mar... Aqui o vento sopra Forte de Oeste com rajadas.

Sem dúvida que nas Montanhas da Barrosa, Sete Cidades, Monte Escuro, Pico Longo, Pico da Vela, Planalto dos Graminhais, ou até mesmo no Pico da Vara a temperatura esteja mais gélida lol.


Sabias que no dia 15 de Fevereiro de 1986, aconteceu a maior tempestade deste século nos Açores em que o vento atingiu velocidades de cerca de 250km/h.

As ondas chegaram a atingir alturas entre 15 e 20 metros e a rebentação chegou a atingir os 60 metros. Lembro-me como se fosse ontem... Isso sim foi um temporal que nem te conto...

Árvores derrubadas, telhados levados, muros de pedra destruídos, povoações ribeirinhas inundadas, a estrada ao lado da praia do Pópulo ficou entupida de areia, casas destruídas, a ribeira da cidade da Ribeira Grande encheu e arrastou uma idosa do seu quintal até ao mar, a doca de Ponta Delgada foi engolida pelo mar, pessoas morreram devido a quebradas de terras, muito gado foi morto e arrastado pelo vento, e creio que houve raios que atingiram a Avenida.D.João III em Ponta Delgada...

 Na Lagoa, Rabo de Peixe, Ribeira Grande e São Roque as ondas chegaram a rebentar nos quintais das casas que ficavam para o mar...
Houve um apagão geral em toda a ilha. A ilha ficou ás escuras devido a um raio que danificou a central eléctrica, e só se via nas ruas as luzes dos relâmpagos com muito vento à mistura.. Foi um cenário do qual nunca esquecerei...







... e se fosse a contar todos os ciclones e temporais que já passaram pelos Açores acho que perdia a conta, porque a lista é bem grande...

P.S. Essa foto foi tirada no dia desse temporal e refere-se à Ilha do Faial.


----------



## Vince (16 Dez 2009 às 01:37)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> P.S. Essa foto foi tirada no dia desse temporal e refere-se à Ilha do Faial.



Se não estou em erro, essa foto estava na parede do Peter Café na Horta quando lá fui aqui há uns anos.


----------



## Sunderlandz (16 Dez 2009 às 10:08)

Bom dia
Sigo com céu muito nublado, e sem precipitação!

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 16.6ºC
Humidade Relativa - 64%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1010 hpa
Precipitação - 00 mm
Vento -  uma suave brisa N/NE


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Dez 2009 às 10:57)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Estranho não estar vento aí em Santa Cruz uma vez que é uma localidade moderadamente elevada em relação ao nível do mar... Aqui o vento sopra Forte de Oeste com rajadas.
> 
> Sem dúvida que nas Montanhas da Barrosa, Sete Cidades, Monte Escuro, Pico Longo, Pico da Vela, Planalto dos Graminhais, ou até mesmo no Pico da Vara a temperatura esteja mais gélida lol.
> 
> ...



Bom dia! 
Olha em relação ao vento, depois da informação que dei, ele começou a soprar com alguma intensidade mas nao muito! Acredito que noutras zonas da freguesia tenha feito mais vento, no entanto eu vivo na Praça Velha, perto da igreja e do restaurante italiano, práticamente junto ao mar. Aqui na Ribeira Chã onde trabalho é muito mais ventoso. Acho também que Santa Cruz é uma zona fria , pois costumo ter minimas baixas para os padrões de cá, supostamente deve ser influência da Montanha da Lagoa do Fogo, não sei! Esta noite por exemplo tive uma minima de apenas 10,9ºC

Neste momento céu muito nublado com algumas abertas, algum vento e já caíu um aguaceiro fraco em Água de Pau

Ás 8h30 registava 12,8ºC e 86% Hr


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (16 Dez 2009 às 18:03)

Nesta altura aproxima-se uma grande e espessa banda de Cumulo-Nimbos de grande desenvolvimento vertical a caminho de terra, aqui na zona Oeste de São Miguel e o vento está a querer também aumentar de intensidade.

Registo agora uma máxima de 13 graus.

Parece que vai vir festa de novo...


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (16 Dez 2009 às 19:02)




----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (16 Dez 2009 às 19:34)

Alguém tem ou teve conhecimento sobre eventuais enxurradas ocorridas na madrugada passada em São Miguel, mais concretamente na Bretanha e cidade da Ribeira Grande?

É porque hoje foi-me dito por relatos locais que houve alguma inundação nessas localidades por ribeiras, mas até agora ainda não pude confirmar a autenticidade dessa notícia!

Muito obrigado!


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (16 Dez 2009 às 19:46)

Vince disse:


> Se não estou em erro, essa foto estava na parede do Peter Café na Horta quando lá fui aqui há uns anos.



Verdade absoluta!

Essa foto está no Café Peter na Horta no Faial a fazer alusão a esse temporal que passou pelos Açores a 15 de Fevereiro de 1986 com uma magnífica foto.

Pena que nessa altura as pessoas não ligavam muito a tirar fotos a tragédias, porque se houvessem mais fotos desse dia fatídico muito haveria por ver e dizer sobre o que se passou nesse mesmo dia nos Açores, fazendo dessa tempestade como a maior do século XX que tenha passado pelos Açores!


----------



## psm (16 Dez 2009 às 21:03)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Verdade absoluta!
> 
> Essa foto está no Café Peter na Horta no Faial a fazer alusão a esse temporal que passou pelos Açores a 15 de Fevereiro de 1986 com uma magnífica foto.
> 
> Pena que nessa altura as pessoas não ligavam muito a tirar fotos a tragédias, porque se houvessem mais fotos desse dia fatídico muito haveria por ver e dizer sobre o que se passou nesse mesmo dia nos Açores, fazendo dessa tempestade como a maior do século XX que tenha passado pelos Açores!





Sim me lembro deste episódio!


----------



## Teles (16 Dez 2009 às 21:06)

Parabéns pelas fotos; Parabéns porque fotografar fotos que tão bem descrevem uma desgraça não é para todos , demonstram com muito pormenor a realeza dos acontecimentos ocorridos nesse fenómeno meteorológico extremo.
Deixo aqui um voto para que todos ultrapassem o mais rapidamente as suas dificuldades e que tenham força para normalizar as vossas vidas


----------



## Lousano (16 Dez 2009 às 21:24)

Boas fotos S.Miguel-Azores, mas pelas mesmas dá a entender que a zona em questão não é uma zona escarpada, o que poderia fazer a confluência da água precipitada para aquelas ruas que se tornaram "rios".


----------



## Henrique (16 Dez 2009 às 21:25)

Não consigo imaginar o sofrimento de quem tudo o que construiu numa vida perdeu em poucas horas. É impressionante a sensação de insegurança que as fotos nos transmitem ao vermos estes desastres e que vezes sem conta nos vão alertando e relembrando de que a mãe natureza é quem manda. Sem escolha nem piedade, aqui e ali...
Parabéns pelas fotos, muito bem conseguidas!


----------



## Hazores (16 Dez 2009 às 22:24)

boa noite,

os emails com fotos das enxurradas não param alguns com fotos suprenendentes, contudo penso que o video que já coloquei num post
anterior é um dos mais alucidativos os verdadeiros estragos. para quem quiser ter realmente a noção dos estragos pode ver os telejornais da RTP-açores que deu uma boa cobertura do evento e da sua real dimensão (estes videos estão disponiveis no sapo).

Ps: não consigo colocar aqui fotos dos mails, se alguem quiser esses mails mande uma mensagem privada com o seu email que eu reenvio os mails com a enxurraada

neste momento o céu apresenta-se nublado, o vento sopra com alguma intensidade estando frio.

para esta madruga e durante o dia de amanhã prevê-se novamente o agravamento do estado do tempo com ventos fortes a muito fortes, chuva que poderá ser pontualmente forte, e possibilidade de trovoada.
é a olimpia em todo o seu explendor

espero que não haja novamente problemas nem na terceira nem em zona nenhuma do país.
fico agora preocupado pois moro junto de uma ribeira

neste momento começa já a chover aqui na zona oeste


----------



## Vince (16 Dez 2009 às 23:10)

São imagens impressionantes dos efeitos da enxurrada, quem viveu na pele esses momentos certamente terão sido de terror. Parece-me um verdadeiro milagre não ter havido vitimas a lamentar.

Haverá alguma investigação oficial em curso para entender todo o mecanismo da enxurrada ? (origem, causa, dinâmica, agravantes, etc)

Eu reparei numa coisa, o alcatrão dos arruamentos parece bastante novo, terá havido alguma obra recente que possa ter agravado o que se passou ? Atenção, realço que é uma mera pergunta, sem qualquer intuito especulativo, é apenas curiosidade de circunstância.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Dez 2009 às 23:15)

Boa noite!

Depois de um dia mais ou menos calmo, com algum sol á mistura, acabou agora de cair um forte aguaceiro aqui na Lagoa, o vento tb sopra com alguma intensidade.

Tmin - 10,9ºC
Tmax - 15,5ºC

Actual - 13,9ºC


----------



## Rog (16 Dez 2009 às 23:24)

Notícia no Jornal da Madeira sobre o mau tempo ontem na Madeira:



> Rajadas de 130 km/h provocam vários estragos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rog (16 Dez 2009 às 23:33)

Algumas fotos de ontem na Madeira. Fotos Diário de notícias:


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (17 Dez 2009 às 00:02)

Rog disse:


> Algumas fotos de ontem na Madeira. Fotos Diário de notícias:



Situação bem grave por aí também! Em que local da ilha aconteceu isso?!


----------



## Hazores (17 Dez 2009 às 00:40)

boa noite,

trovada granizo vento muito forte e depois muita chuva, isto durante 5 min aqui na zona Oeste da ilha Terceira, o que vale foi que durou muito pouco tempo. felizmente.

contudo isso foi um espetáculo bonito de ser ver, mas digo mais uma vez porque durou pouco tempo.


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Dez 2009 às 01:10)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> P.S. Essa foto foi tirada no dia desse temporal e refere-se à Ilha do Faial.



Esta imagem é fabulosa - já há vários anos que a vi. Já correu na net como uma fotografia onde "aparece" uma figura, uma face, conotada com o "deus dos mares", poseídon...




Que há semelhanças, lá isso é verdade...

O facto de estarem sob efeito dessas depressões tão cavadas, faz-me recuar mais de 1 década quando antes do continente ser afectado por sucessivas depressões, eram as ilhas fustigadas por tempestades. Este ano o inverno parece que será aproximado aos "típicos" invernos de outrora, com muita chuva, muito vento. Apenas é de lamentar as perdas materiais e humanas como consequência dos rigores invernais...


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (17 Dez 2009 às 01:39)

Henrique disse:


> Não consigo imaginar o sofrimento de quem tudo o que construiu numa vida perdeu em poucas horas. É impressionante a sensação de insegurança que as fotos nos transmitem ao vermos estes desastres e que vezes sem conta nos vão alertando e relembrando de que a mãe natureza é quem manda. Sem escolha nem piedade, aqui e ali...
> Parabéns pelas fotos, muito bem conseguidas!



Pois... é a alma do povo açoriano... um povo que sempre se habitou às mais variadas catástrofes... todo o açoriano é parte integrante da natureza que nos envolve e aprendemos a viver constantemente com isso seja com ciclones, seja com sismos...aprendemos a viver na nossa terra porque não podemos sair dela.

O açoriano é um povo que tem muito respeito pela natureza porque sentimos na pele muitas vezes os efeitos terríveis que por vezes nos assolam.

Neste momento alguma actividade eléctrica pela ilha de São Miguel e já choveu forte.
Agora céu encoberto e algum frio. Registo uma máxima de 12 graus.

Contudo a meteorologia de hoje prevê para amanhã um novo agravamento com chuva forte e Trovoada para os Grupos Ocidental Central e Oriental, sendo que no Grupo Oriental a ilha mais atingida será Santa Maria com a passagem de um novo núcleo depressionário a deslocar-se de sul para noroeste.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (17 Dez 2009 às 02:54)

Aristocrata disse:


> Esta imagem é fabulosa - já há vários anos que a vi. Já correu na net como uma fotografia onde "aparece" uma figura, uma face, conotada com o "deus dos mares", poseídon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exacto!

Essa foto correu mundo...
Na altura o fotógrafo não se apercebeu que a rebentação da onda parecia uma cara e só dois anos depois é que se apercebeu e de facto até que parece mesmo uma cara...

Esse temporal foi o maior do século 20 registado nos Açores.
Os ventos chegaram aos 250km/h e as chuvas foram diluvianas acompanhadas por ondulação que chegou a atingir os 20 metros.

Um pouco por todas as ilhas registaram-se tragédias com perda de vidas humanas.

Sabes, os Açores são assolados por fortes intempéries já desde o povoamento humano. Uma vila quinhentista (Vila Franca do Campo) e na altura a principal dos Açores foi quase toda ela soterrada por um sismo que fez desencadear avalanches de terra de uma montanha e com ela soterrando mais de 5.000 pessoas, várias povoações litorais desde séculos que são destruídas por temporais a ultima das quais ( Vila da Lagoa), as ondas rebentavam em cima dos quintais e telhados dos moradores, outras avalanches que dizimaram muita gente, a mais recente em 1997 em que uma freguesia perdeu 29 dos seus habitantes em consequencia de deslizamentos de terras associado a chuvas intensas, enxurradas que sempre causaram muitos danos, o mar que chegou a invadir várias vezes as ruas de Rabo de peixe, Ribeira Grande e freguesia de São Mateus na Graciosa, o Tornado que atingiu a ilha de São Miguel há bem pouco tempo, sem falar nos vários terramotos e algumas erupções vulcânicas que infelizmente quase sempre deixam a sua marca, entre muitos, muitos outros exemplos...

Só para teres uma pequena ideia, todos os dias há sismos nos Açores. Uns mais sentidos e outros menos. Acabamos por nos habituar a eles, inclusivé até existem casas e bombas de gasolinas construídas em cima de fumarolas .. enfim... A ilha mais martirizada sempre foi São Miguel devido a muitos factores que se comecasse por enumerá-los a todos iria ficar muito offtopic.

 Nesse caso da Agualva felizmente não se registaram vidas humanas. Apenas prejuízos materiais, mas com toda a certeza te digo que se o que aconteceu na Agualva acontecesse em São Miguel as consequências teriam sido bem piores e talvez até com perda de vidas humanas.

Neste momento registo uma máxima de 12 graus e pouco a pouco cai um aguaceiro. Daqui dos meus lados vejo muitos relâmpagos ao longe no mar para as bandas de Santa Maria....


----------



## Rog (17 Dez 2009 às 08:30)

Bom dia,
No Areeiro já regista na última hora mais de 15mm.





Sigo com 15,1ºC céu nublado e alguns aguaceiros fracos
96%HR


----------



## Sunderlandz (17 Dez 2009 às 08:43)

Bom dia
Neste momento céu geralmente muito nublado vento fraco e tudo muito calmo, por enquanto!

Eu percebo muito pouco sobre meteorologia, mas o que me dizem sobre esta imagem??? Na minha prespectiva, acho que aproxima-se muita chuva!!! 






Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 20.1ºC
Humidade Relativa - 71%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1007 hpa
Precipitação - 1.5 mm (desde as 00h)
Vento -   fraco S/SW


----------



## criz0r (17 Dez 2009 às 09:42)

Situação de grande instabilidade a aproximar-se da Madeira..


----------



## Sunderlandz (17 Dez 2009 às 11:05)

Neste momento céu geralmente muito nublado e vento moderado.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 20.4ºC
Humidade Relativa - 73%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1007 hpa
Precipitação - 00 mm (entre as 10h e as 11h)
Vento -   moderado 21 km S/SE


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (17 Dez 2009 às 11:29)

Bom dia! 

Aqui na Lagoa o céu apresenta-se muito nublado, quase encoberto, algum vento. A madrugada por aqui foi agitada, com vento moderado a forte e principalmente aguaceiros que em alguns periodos eram fortes.

Registei uma minima de 12,5ºC


----------



## Sunderlandz (17 Dez 2009 às 12:02)

céu geralmente muito nublado, vento moderado e ainda não há sinal de chuva!!! 

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 20.8ºC
Humidade Relativa - 73%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1007 hpa
Precipitação - 00 mm (entre as 11h e as 12h)
Vento -   moderado 21.6 km S


----------



## Sunderlandz (17 Dez 2009 às 13:11)

Estas nuvens chegam cá sem precipitação alguma!
Onde está a chuva forte e persistente que o IM previu para hoje?
Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 20.8ºC
Humidade Relativa - 71%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1005 hpa
Precipitação - 0.5 mm (entre as 12h e as 13h)
Vento -   moderado 28. km S/SE


----------



## Rog (17 Dez 2009 às 13:24)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Estas nuvens chegam cá sem precipitação alguma!
> Onde está a chuva forte e persistente que o IM previu para hoje?



Neste caso está no norte da Madeira a chuva forte...
Vou com um acumulado de 30mm, com chuva por vezes muito forte, (na ultima hora max rain rate 79 mm/h)
15,8ºC
92%HR
1006hpa


----------



## Sunderlandz (17 Dez 2009 às 14:04)

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 20.2ºC
Humidade Relativa - 74%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1004 hpa
Precipitação - 00 mm (entre as 13h e as 14h)
Vento -   moderado 20.8 km S/SE


----------



## Rog (17 Dez 2009 às 14:38)

Por aqui desde as 10h que não pára de chover.
Um total de 45,6mm


----------



## icewoman (17 Dez 2009 às 14:42)

alguem pode informar-me se o tempo irá piorrar na Madeira?


----------



## Lousano (17 Dez 2009 às 14:56)

E pela imagem satélite composta do EUMETSAT, a chuva ainda está para durar pela Madeira.


----------



## Sunderlandz (17 Dez 2009 às 15:04)

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 20ºC
Humidade Relativa - 75%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1003 hpa
Precipitação - 0.5 mm (entre as 14h e as 15h)
Vento -   moderado 21.2 km S/SE


----------



## Sunderlandz (17 Dez 2009 às 16:01)

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 20.2ºC
Humidade Relativa - 74%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1002 hpa
Precipitação - 0.5 mm (entre as 15h e as 16h)
Vento -   moderado 21.6 km S/SE


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (17 Dez 2009 às 16:52)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Aqui na Lagoa o céu apresenta-se muito nublado, quase encoberto, algum vento. A madrugada por aqui foi agitada, com vento moderado a forte e principalmente aguaceiros que em alguns periodos eram fortes.
> 
> Registei uma minima de 12,5ºC



Olá amigo e como tu dizes e muito bem a madrugada foi algo agitada com periodos de chuva pontualmente fortes e algum vento.

Neste momento o céu apresenta-se muito nublado mas vejo que para os lados de Santa Maria e banda Leste de São Miguel existem espessos Cumulo-Nimbos o que deduzo que para esses lados o tempo esteja bem pior.

A instabilidade continua e para sábado e domingo a meteorologia está a prever para os Açores bastante precipitação com Trovoadas e vento igualmente forte.


----------



## Sunderlandz (17 Dez 2009 às 17:01)

Sigo com céu geralmente muito nublado, sem chuva e o vento começa a intensificar-se.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 20.6ºC
Humidade Relativa - 72%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1000 hpa
Precipitação - 00 mm (entre as 16h e as 17h)
Vento -   forte 33.1 km S/SE


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (17 Dez 2009 às 17:03)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Olá amigo e como tu dizes e muito bem a madrugada foi algo agitada com periodos de chuva pontualmente fortes e algum vento.
> 
> Neste momento o céu apresenta-se muito nublado mas vejo que para os lados de Santa Maria e banda Leste de São Miguel existem espessos Cumulo-Nimbos o que deduzo que para esses lados o tempo esteja bem pior.
> 
> A instabilidade continua e para sábado e domingo a meteorologia está a prever para os Açores bastante precipitação com Trovoadas e vento igualmente forte.



Bom por aqui o céu está muito nublado, vento fraco, não chove no entanto para os lados de vila franca está muito escuro


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (17 Dez 2009 às 17:07)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Bom por aqui o céu está muito nublado, vento fraco, não chove no entanto para os lados de vila franca está muito escuro



Exacto!

É o que vejo daqui do mar... Para os lados de Santa Maria e quanto mais se caminha para Leste da ilha de São Miguel a nebulosidade está a aumentar com fortes Cumulo-Nimbos, pelo que para a parte Leste da ilha e Santa Maria o tempo deve de estar mau.

Eles ontem na RTP-Açores estavam a prever isso com o deslocamento de um outro núcleo depressionário que se desloca de Sueste para Noroeste e atingindo principalmente o Leste...

Neste momento entre a zona Oeste de São Miguel e a Terceira, ou seja, entre o canal de Sao Miguel/Terceira, existe um pequeno corredor atmosférico com poucas nuvens pelo que o sol espreita lá de vez em quando apesar de a pressão estar baixa e a instabilidade continuar.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (17 Dez 2009 às 17:13)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Exacto!
> 
> É o que vejo daqui do mar... Para os lados de Santa Maria e quanto mais se caminha para Leste da ilha de São Miguel a nebulosidade está a aumentar com fortes Cumulo-Nimbos, pelo que para a parte Leste da ilha e Santa Maria o tempo deve de estar mau.
> 
> ...



Vejo essa claridade no mar, a sudoeste daqui da Ribeira Chã


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (17 Dez 2009 às 17:19)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Vejo essa claridade no mar, a sudoeste daqui da Ribeira Chã



Exactamente!

É espectacular ver o contraste no céu entre a passagem deste sistema depressionário a leste enquanto que a Oeste da ilha existe uma nítida separação entre o encoberto e o céu a alternar com abertas 


Mas o espectáculo foi mesmo ontem pela madrugada que só se via o céu para os lados de Santa Maria a relampar lá ao longe... Durante ainda bastante tempo mas não chegou aqui. 

O que chegou foi a chuva apenas!

Sábado e Domingo a chuva e a Trovoada vêm de novo em força!


----------



## AnDré (17 Dez 2009 às 17:25)

No grupo Ocidental dos Açores, a chuva tem sido uma constante nas últimas horas.
E a pressão atmosférica, estava nos 985,1hPa nas Lajes das Flores às 16h.

Pela webcam da ilha do Corvo, percebe-se que além dos aguaceiros, o mar não parece estar para brincadeiras:





A precipitação acumulada nas últimas horas nesta ilha foi a seguinte:






Quanto à Madeira, têm havido algumas descargas a oeste da Ilha:


----------



## Sunderlandz (17 Dez 2009 às 18:02)

Neste momento alguma chuva e vento forte.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 20.4ºC
Humidade Relativa - 72%
Pressão Atmosférica - 999 hpa
Precipitação - 00 mm (entre as 17h e as 18h)
Vento -   forte 38.1 km S/SE


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (17 Dez 2009 às 18:16)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Vejo essa claridade no mar, a sudoeste daqui da Ribeira Chã



Olha amigo o GFS está a prever para a semana para os Açores uma acentuada descida da temperatura mínima que a confirmar-se com chuva poderemos vir a ver alguns dos montes de São Miguel brindados de branco 


Tudo indica ao menos que as temperaturas irão baixar para a semana nos Açores... mas não cantemos vitória antes do tempo!


Vamos lá ver se é dessa que o Pico da Vara em São Miguel com 1105 m e a Serra de Santa Bárbara na Terceira com 1021 m, serão pintados de branco na noite de Natal 

Para já o regresso da chuva forte e da Trovoada já a partir do final de amanhã para os Açores e estendendo-se até Domingo (pelo menos)


Neste momento céu nublado a alternar com algumas abertas e algumas nuvens mais carregadas de um azul de trovoada espraiam-se pelo mar...

Registo uma máxima de 14 graus


----------



## Sunderlandz (17 Dez 2009 às 19:02)

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 20.1ºC
Humidade Relativa - 74%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1001 hpa
Precipitação - 1.5 mm (entre as 18h e as 19h)
Vento -   forte 24.4 km S/SE


----------



## Sunderlandz (17 Dez 2009 às 20:02)

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 17.8ºC
Humidade Relativa - 71%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1000 hpa
Precipitação - 7 mm (entre as 19h e as 20h)
Vento -   moderado 22 km S/SE


----------



## Sunderlandz (17 Dez 2009 às 21:03)

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 17.3ºC
Humidade Relativa - 77%
Pressão Atmosférica - 999 hpa
Precipitação - 11 mm (entre as 20h e as 21h)
Vento -   fraco S


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (17 Dez 2009 às 21:30)

Boa noite!

Neste momento o céu está encoberto e lá de vez em quando vê-se um relâmpago para Santa Maria.

Registo agora uma máxima de 13 graus.

Segundo o boletim meteorologico de há pocos minutos são já esperados para as ilhas de São Miguel e Santa Maria vento Forte com rajadas até 85km/h a partir já de amanhã com aguaceiros e condições para a ocorrência de Trovoadas.

Em relação a Sábado e Domingo e como se estava a prever, para todas as ilhas estão esperados Chuva Forte, Trovoadas e vento Forte.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Dez 2009 às 22:03)

*Situação às 21h50 de 17.12.2009 (Arquipélago da Madeira)*






Não há registo de descargas eléctricas para a área do mapa relativamente aos trinta minutos anteriores às 21h50.


----------



## Sunderlandz (17 Dez 2009 às 22:04)

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 17.6ºC
Humidade Relativa - 75%
Pressão Atmosférica - 998 hpa
Precipitação - 5 mm (entre as 21h e as 22h)
Vento -   Fraco SE


----------



## Hazores (17 Dez 2009 às 22:15)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Olha amigo o GFS está a prever para a semana para os Açores uma acentuada descida da temperatura mínima que a confirmar-se com chuva poderemos vir a ver alguns dos montes de São Miguel brindados de branco
> 
> 
> Tudo indica ao menos que as temperaturas irão baixar para a semana nos Açores... *mas não cantemos vitória antes do tempo![/*COLOR]
> ...




era bom que a noite de Natal fosse basteante fria e a cair granizo, mas como disseste não se canta vitória pois a semana passada a previsão apontava para mais frio e não se concretizou nesta semana, por isso a minha esperança é mesmo reduzida.... infelizmente


----------



## Rog (17 Dez 2009 às 22:41)

Boa noite,
Por aqui vento moderado a forte
Desde as 0h um acumulado de *89,3mm*
Rajada máxima de 75 km/h

Na última hora:


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (17 Dez 2009 às 22:48)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Olha amigo o GFS está a prever para a semana para os Açores uma acentuada descida da temperatura mínima que a confirmar-se com chuva poderemos vir a ver alguns dos montes de São Miguel brindados de branco
> 
> 
> Tudo indica ao menos que as temperaturas irão baixar para a semana nos Açores... mas não cantemos vitória antes do tempo!
> ...




Não quero ser pessimista, mas pelas cotas que tenho visto, acho pouco provavel isso acontecer, mas tudo é possivel 

Hoje por aqui o dia foi de céu muito nublado por vezes encoberto, caíaram alguns aguaceiros que foram fortes durante a noite aqui em Santa Cruz, durante o dia praticamente nao choveu.

Tmin - 12,9ºC
Tmax - 18,1ºC

Dados Actuais: 

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
quinta-feira, 17 de Dezembro de 2009 21:42:17

Temperature (°C):
Current          13,0
Trend (per hour) -0,7
Average today    0
Wind chill       13,0
Heat index       13,0
Dew Point        10,5
Rel Humidity     85%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     2,5 E
Average Speed    0,8 E

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      2,1
Total yesterday  1,5
Total this month 69,3

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1012,2
Trend (per hour) -0,3


----------



## Hazores (17 Dez 2009 às 23:17)

tal como tinha dito num post anterior o frio é muito pouco provável, isto veio-se a confirmar na rum das 18 horas do GFS. já na semana passava os dois principais modelos apresentavam temperaturas baixas quer a 500 e a 850 hpa e passado dois ou tres dias eles retiraram, todo o frio para esta semana. 
por isso não tenham muitas esperanças com frio nos Açores, anos como o de 2008 são raros.... infelizmente.


----------



## Vince (17 Dez 2009 às 23:50)




----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Dez 2009 às 10:53)

Bom dia!

Aqui mais um dia de céu muito nublado, mas hoje com boas abertas.
Caíram alguns aguaceiros durante a noite. Registei uma minima de 12,8ºC até ao momento


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Dez 2009 às 11:56)

Eis o Pico já com bastante neve. Sinal de uma descida de temperatura. Vamos  ver se confirmam as previsões dos modelos e se as outras montanhas o arquipélago tb serão pintadas de branco


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Dez 2009 às 16:38)

Agora por aqui , na Ribeira Chã, zona leste do concelho de Lagoa, céu nublado com algumas abertas vento forte de oeste

Eis o tempo neste momento em algumas das ilhas:

Corvo:





Lages das Flores





Horta


----------



## AnDré (18 Dez 2009 às 19:07)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Eis o Pico já com bastante neve. Sinal de uma descida de temperatura. Vamos  ver se confirmam as previsões dos modelos e se as outras montanhas o arquipélago tb serão pintadas de branco



Excelente MiguelMinhoto!

Nos últimos dias tinha andado a tentar apanhar isso, mas sem sucesso.

Na verdade, toda a precipitação que caiu nos últimos dias, deve ter sido de neve acima dos 1800-2000m. 

No entanto, e no dia de hoje, a cota de neve subiu. Anda agora nos 2000 e picos. O que faz com que se dê o degelo, que já se faz notar:






Até ao final da tarde do dia de amanhã, a cota de neve andará sempre superior aos 2000m. Pelo que a neve deverá desaparecer praticamente toda.

Depois, a cota volta a descer, e deverá voltar a nevar acima dos 1500m.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Dez 2009 às 20:56)

Boa noite!

Depois de um dia de abertas e sem chuva aqui na Lagoa, agora para a noite o céu tornou-se praticamente encoberto e os aguaceiros já começam a caír sendo que na cidade Ponta Delgada caem com mais intensidade.

Valores de hoje:

Tmin - 12,8ºC
Tmax - 18,4ºC

Valores actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
sexta-feira, 18 de Dezembro de 2009 19:54:35

Temperature (°C):
Current          15,7
Trend (per hour) -0,4
Average today    15,4
Wind chill       15,7
Heat index       15,7
Dew Point        13,7
Rel Humidity     88%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     8,6 N
Average Speed    5,6 N

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,3
Total today      0,9
Total yesterday  2,7
Total this month 70,8


Pressure (hPa):
Current          1018,7
Trend (per hour) +1,2


----------



## Hazores (18 Dez 2009 às 23:30)

boa noite

infelizmente venho aqui dar uma noticia má as enxurradas na ilha Terceira já fizeram uma morte.

fica aqui a noticia:


_in:_ Diário Digital
sexta-feira, 18 de Dezembro de 2009 | 15:35 

Mau tempo: Morreu a mulher hospitalizada nos Açores


Uma mulher hospitalizada em consequência do mau tempo nos Açores faleceu hoje de manhã, confirmou à agência Lusa fonte da Secretaria de Saúde açoriana. 
De acordo com a mesma fonte, a mulher, «na casa dos 70 anos», era a única hospitalizada após o mau tempo e encontrava-se nos cuidados intensivos do Hospital de Angra do Heroísmo.

A mulher, sublinha a fonte, encontrava-se acamada e o quarto onde se encontrava foi inundado pelas cheias.

A casa da mulher foi uma das que ficou «inabitáveis» após o temporal de terça-feira.

O Governo Regional dos Açores confirmou que o mau tempo que assolou na madrugada de terça-feira a costa norte da ilha Terceira provocou «cerca de 100 desalojados», além de inundações, deslizamentos de terra e arrastamentos de viaturas.

As freguesias afectadas foram as de Quatro Ribeiras, Agualva, Vila Nova, Lajes, além de parte da cidade da Praia da Vitória.

O mau tempo que atingiu o concelho da Praia da Vitória, na Terceira, afectou 56 agregados familiares, num total de 152 pessoas, mas apenas três famílias tiveram que ser realojadas

«Já realojámos três famílias, duas de Agualva e uma de Vila Nova, e não identificámos mais necessidades de realojamento», afirmou quinta-feira a secretária regional da Solidariedade Social, Ana Paula Marques, em declarações à Lusa.


----------



## Knyght (19 Dez 2009 às 13:06)

Boas
Pelo que se leu do Rog até parece que nada se passou contudo o norte teve o efeito que normalmente sofremos ao contrario.
*A montanha parou rachadas da ordem dos 120km/h registadas no Paul durante 16h, tendo como máximo registado 155km/h.*

Muitos danos causados pelo vento por isso não tenho participado, tenho saído totalmente esgotado do trabalho.

Passo a transcrever a informação actual
Funchal 21,4ºC 6.4m/s 156º
Altitude 10ºc 12m/s 328º


----------



## Hazores (19 Dez 2009 às 16:01)

boa tarde,

neste momento chove de uma forma intensa na zona Oeste da ilha Terceira, desde as 12 horas que tem chovido de uma forma fraca. 
com esta chuva os solos já se encontram saturados, podendo existir problemas a qualquer hora, mesmo que a chuva seja pouca


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (19 Dez 2009 às 17:05)

Boa tarde!

Neste momento o céu apresenta-se totalmente encoberto por São Miguel. O dia parece noite!

Aqui na zona Oeste de São Miguel já começa a pingar.

A meteorologia está a prever chuva forte e Trovoada a partir de do início da tarde de hoje que prolongar-se-á até Domingo durante todo o dia.

Registo agora uma máxima de 15 graus e uma pressão de 1001 HP .

Neste momento e pelo que vejo o arquipélago açoriano está todo em alerta amarelo devido à previsão de chuva forte e Trovoada!

Tal como disse o Hazores acima as terras aqui nos Açores estão super empapadas de água e a chover forte como se está a prever é possível surgirem alguns problemas... Esperemos que não!


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (19 Dez 2009 às 21:23)

Boa noite!

Neste momento fortes Trovoadas e uma chuva diluviana abate-se sobre a ilha de São Miguel


----------



## Vince (19 Dez 2009 às 23:09)




----------



## Rog (19 Dez 2009 às 23:35)

Knyght disse:


> Boas
> Pelo que se leu do Rog até parece que nada se passou contudo o norte teve o efeito que normalmente sofremos ao contrario.



Apenas referia os dados da minha localização e não referi que o mesmo se passará no resto da ilha. Quanto às rajadas no resto da ilha, não me podia referir a elas porque não tenho acesso a esses dados, o IM não as disponibiliza. Apenas poderia supor que com uma velocidade média do vento superior a 80 km/h na Santa do Porto Moniz (Lombo da Terça), haveria rajadas muito fortes.


----------



## Knyght (20 Dez 2009 às 10:04)

Sim eu sei, queria era dar a perceber aos restantes utilizadores do fenomeno. Não há crise 

Funchal 21.4ºC 229º 1.0m/s
Altitude 13ºC 225º 16.7m/s


----------



## AnDré (20 Dez 2009 às 10:16)

O vento volta a soprar muito forte nas terras altas da Madeira:


----------



## Hazores (20 Dez 2009 às 10:47)

bom dia,

às vezes uma imagem vale mais do que muitas palavras para caracterizar o estado do tempo.

fica aqui uma imagem da ilha do pico para caracterizar de um modo geral o que se passa nos Açores


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (20 Dez 2009 às 15:13)

Boa tarde aos participantes do fórum!

Depois de uma noite e madrugada muito violenta na ilha de São Miguel com ventos Muito Fortes, Chuvas Torrenciais, Granizo e Trovoadas persistentes, o céu apresenta-se agora entre o encoberto e a alternar com algumas abertas e aguaceiros por vezes ainda fortes e com o vento a soprar forte de Oeste com rajadas de 80km/h 

Pelos vistos não se avizinham melhorias a longo prazo aqui para os Açores uma vez que o mau tempo irá continuar até pelo menos o final da semana que vem.

Neste momento *14 graus*, pressão de *990HP* , e uma humidade de *72%*


----------



## Vince (20 Dez 2009 às 15:25)

> *Mau tempo: aviões desviados e barco em terra na Madeira*
> 
> Um avião da SATA e um da TAP Air Portugal, provenientes de Lisboa, desviaram a rota para a ilha do Porto Santo devido ao vento forte, para além de vários voos terem atrasos. «As más condições atmosféricas começaram por volta das 10:15 horas», disse uma fonte do Aeroporto da Madeira à agência Lusa.
> 
> ...



http://diario.iol.pt/sociedade/tempo-madeira-porto-santo-tvi24/1111373-4071.html


----------



## Hawk (20 Dez 2009 às 17:18)

Vince disse:


> http://diario.iol.pt/sociedade/tempo-madeira-porto-santo-tvi24/1111373-4071.html



Na realidade foram 9 os aviões afectados. Entretanto, uma aberta permitiu algumas operações. Esperemos que dia 23 o S. Pedro não nos brinde com vento. Faço questão de passar o Natal em casa...


----------



## rijo (20 Dez 2009 às 17:33)

*Açores: Protecção Civil alerta para ventos de 120 quilómetros no Grupo Central* 

Ponta Delgada, 20 Dez (Lusa) - As ilhas do Grupo Central dos Açores vão ser fustigadas por ventos cuja intensidade poderá atingir os 120 quilómetros por hora a partir do fim do dia de hoje e até segunda-feira à tarde, alertou hoje a Protecção Civil.

Segundo um aviso do Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil, para as ilhas Terceira, Graciosa, S. Jorge, Pico e Faial está prevista igualmente a ocorrência de vagas de mar alteroso que poderão atingir os 8 a 9 metros.

Em S. Miguel e Santa Maria - Grupo Oriental - prevêem-se, até ao princípio da tarde de segunda-feira, ventos com rajadas de 90 quilómetros/hora e vagas de seis metros de altura.


----------



## Rog (20 Dez 2009 às 18:04)

Boa noite,
Céu nublado no norte da ilha da Madeira
aguaceiros fracos
19,6mm desde as 0h
rajada máxima 54 km/h

Neste momento:
15,1ºC
91%HR
1001hpa


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (20 Dez 2009 às 22:47)

Boa noite!

Neste momento em São Miguel o céu está encoberto e o vento a soprar forte a muito forte com rajadas que deverão de rondar os 100km/h.

Aguaceiros fortes e pontualmente de granizo!

Neste momento registo uma máxima de 12 graus

Pressão de 990HP

Humidade de 88%


----------



## Hazores (20 Dez 2009 às 23:15)

boa noite,

neste momento na ilha terceira o vento está a soprar forte a muito forte com rajadas (parecem que arracam o telhado à casa). de vez em quando cai um ou outro aguaceiro que com a força do vento bate nas janelas com muita intensidade.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Dez 2009 às 23:19)

Boa noite!

Aqui pela Lagoa o dia foi de céu nublado com boas abertas, mas durante a noite e principalmente a madrugada, caíram aguaceiros fortes acompanhados de trovoadas e vento forte de sul.

Neste momento aqui não chove o vento sopra de forma moderada.

Tmin - 11ºC
Tmax - 15,4ºC

Actual - 12,2ºC e 86% Hr

Precipitação registada hoje 7,2 mm


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Dez 2009 às 10:54)

Bom dia!

Depois de mais uma noite com alguns aguaceiros que por vezes foram fortes o dia amanheceu aqui na Lagoa com boas abertas e sol. Registei uma minima de 11,7ºC


----------



## Rog (21 Dez 2009 às 15:46)

Efeitos do mau tempo ontem na Madeira:









> Mau tempo destrói automóveis e danifica várias habitações
> Data: 21-12-2009
> 
> O vento forte provocou ontem à tarde danos avultados em dois automóveis, na sequência da queda de uma árvore no sítio das Eiras, em Santa Cruz. Ambas as viaturas ficaram completamente destruídas pela queda da árvore, que motivou a presença no local dos Bombeiros Municipais de Santa Cruz (BMSC).
> ...


----------



## Sunderlandz (21 Dez 2009 às 18:42)

Boa noite
Neste momento sigo céu muito nublado e chuva por vezes moderada e pelas imagens de satellite parece que aproximam-se trovoadas para a Madeira (coisa que o IM não conseguiu prever para o dia de hoje).






Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 17.4ºC
Humidade Relativa - 68%
Pressão Atmosférica - 999 hpa
Precipitação - 3 mm (desde as 18h)
Vento -  fraco S/SE


----------



## AnDré (21 Dez 2009 às 18:55)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Boa noite
> Neste momento sigo céu muito nublado e chuva por vezes moderada e pelas imagens de satellite parece que aproximam-se trovoadas para a Madeira (coisa que o IM não conseguiu prever para o dia de hoje).



Imagem de satélite:







Registo de descargas:


----------



## profgeo (21 Dez 2009 às 19:20)

boas tardessss pessoallll! por aqui chuva nao falta....... já não podemos nos queixar-nos  

aqui chove torrencialmente...... e ja ha relampagos no funchal!!


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (21 Dez 2009 às 20:12)

Boa noite!

Neste momento por São Miguel o tempo tal como nos ultimos dias está muito instável com a ocorrência de aguaceiros por vezes fortes e o vento tb soprou forte.

Neste momento registo uma máxima de 13 graus, e uma pressão de 995HP.

Contudo a instabilidade irá continuar pelos Açores como nas ultimas semanas e ao que tudo indica até princípios de Janeiro.. Já estamos fartos de tanta chuva, trovoadas e frio.. tudo o que é demais enjoa..


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (21 Dez 2009 às 20:28)

Hazores disse:


> era bom que a noite de Natal fosse basteante fria e a cair granizo, mas como disseste não se canta vitória pois a semana passada a previsão apontava para mais frio e não se concretizou nesta semana, por isso a minha esperança é mesmo reduzida.... infelizmente



é óme calma ctgo... Que pessimista!

O inverno ainda nem começou e os Açores já têm sido fustigados por chuvas torrenciais, ventos fortes e trovoadas e estás tu a dizer que a tua esperança é reduzida? lol lol.... 

Olha o que aconteceu a semana passada aí na Terceira e um pouco por todas as ilhas... olha para o nevão que em Janeiro desse ano passou por aqui pelos Açores... Pois é o clima acaba sempre  por nos pregar umas partidas valentes e tu sendo açoriano como eu sabes mto bem a que me refiro...não podemos dizer que se vai passar isso ou aquilo e ainda mais nos Açores onde aqui é muito dificil fazer uma previsão exacta a 100%, portanto tenta ser um bocadinho mais optimista... afinal o Inverno propriamente dito só começa  hoje lol .. e aqui já não podemos ver mais à nossa frente chuva, vento, trovoada ou frio ...


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (21 Dez 2009 às 21:02)

Segundo o boletim meteorológico dos Açores emitido há cerca de 2 minutos atrás e tal como eu havia dito num post anterior, os dias de terça, quarta e quinta feira aqui nos Açores serão patenteados por períodos de chuva e aguaceiros pontualmente fortes...

Neste momento em São Miguel céu com períodos de muito nublado, e de vez em quando cai um aguaceiro moderado. Vento Fresco a muito Fresco (30km-40km) do quadrante norte com rajadas até 60km/h.

Pressão de 996 HP

Temperatura local : 13 graus


----------



## jonhfx (21 Dez 2009 às 21:18)

Boa Noite.
Por aqui, chuva, nevoeiro e vento.
Temperatura actual: 12.2 ºC
HR 97%
Vento: 37km/h rajada maxima/ Noroeste 

Precipitação desde as 0:00: 13,7 mm
(dados de estação made in lidl  )


----------



## AnDré (21 Dez 2009 às 21:24)

Bastante precipitação, na última hora, na Madeira:


----------



## Sunderlandz (21 Dez 2009 às 21:38)

Neste momento céu limpo e tudo voltou á normalidade. Nem deu para aquecer!!!

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 14.6ºC
Humidade Relativa - 73%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1001 hpa
Precipitação - 10.5 mm (entre as 18h e as 21h)
Vento -  fraco N/NW


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (21 Dez 2009 às 22:32)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Neste momento céu limpo e tudo voltou á normalidade. Nem deu para aquecer!!!
> 
> Condições Actuais :
> 
> ...



lol lol 

Calma rapaz... que pessimistas

pelo último satelite que tive oportunidade de ver avizinhava-se também trovoadas para a Madeira.. Não desesperes lol  A noite ainda mal começou!

Tudo o que passa primeiramente por aqui pelos Açores mais cedo ou mais tarde acaba por passar por aí também, ainda que com menor actividade... é o trajecto normal dos sistemas barométricos no Atlântico (Oeste para Leste).


----------



## Hazores (21 Dez 2009 às 22:44)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> é óme calma ctgo... Que pessimista!
> 
> O inverno ainda nem começou e os Açores já têm sido fustigados por chuvas torrenciais, ventos fortes e trovoadas e estás tu a dizer que a tua esperança é reduzida? lol lol....
> 
> Olha o que aconteceu a semana passada aí na Terceira e um pouco por todas as ilhas... olha para o nevão que em Janeiro desse ano passou por aqui pelos Açores... Pois é o clima acaba sempre  por nos pregar umas partidas valentes e tu sendo açoriano como eu sabes mto bem a que me refiro...não podemos dizer que se vai passar isso ou aquilo e ainda mais nos Açores onde aqui é muito dificil fazer uma previsão exacta a 100%, portanto tenta ser um bocadinho mais optimista... afinal o Inverno propriamente dito só começa  hoje lol .. e aqui já não podemos ver mais à nossa frente chuva, vento, trovoada ou frio ...



boa noite...

sinceramente já me estou a a fartar de tanta chuva.... ou melhor tou farto de levar com chuva quando tenho que sair para o campo (ainda hoje foi uma molha valente)

o que eu realmente gostava era mesmo de frio bastante onde se pudesse ver o granizo acumular nas ruas e nos pontos mais altos ver neve(à excepcção do pico por que já é habitual), mas isso acho um  bocado dificil.

de resto até estou a gostar deste inverno o tempo está frio e a fazer trovoada o que é bom de se ver...


neste momento pela ilha terceira está tudo calmo sem nada de novo, ou seja, à esperado próximo aguaceiro....


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (21 Dez 2009 às 23:15)

Hazores disse:


> boa noite...
> 
> sinceramente já me estou a a fartar de tanta chuva.... ou melhor tou farto de levar com chuva quando tenho que sair para o campo (ainda hoje foi uma molha valente)
> 
> ...






Ya podes crer!

Acho que todos nós açorianos já começamos a ficar fartos de chuva, trovoadas e ventos fortes...

Venha sim o frio a valer como em Janeiro passado...Se bem que apesar de tudo até tem caído algum granizo esses dias por  São Miguel...

Até podemos fazer uma troca:

Mandamos para a Madeira e para o Continente o nosso mau tempo e em troca ficamos com o frio. Seria justo não acham? 

Mas calma Hazores, o Inverno típico dos Açores ainda mal começou!


Esse ano o Inverno entrou em força aqui no arquipélago, e ele entra já em grande a partir de amanhã, e novamente com chuva forte e trovoadas para os próximos três dias e pelas previsões, inclusivé são esperados ventos ciclónicos para os Açores e ondulação elevada, já para os dias 26 e 27 desse mês... 

Eis o inverno típico dos Açores a entrar em grande


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Dez 2009 às 11:23)

Bom dia todos!

Hoje aqui na Lagoa manhã iniciou-se com chuva moderada e uma temperatura de 13,2ºC. Neste momento apenas céu muito nublado quase encoberto. 
Ai era tão bom que as previsões dos modelos se confirmassem


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Dez 2009 às 11:48)

Sobre o frio retiro o que digo! O GFS já retirou o frio as cotas estão altas de novo.


----------



## Hazores (22 Dez 2009 às 15:38)

boa tarde, 

desde pelo menos as sete da manhã (foi a hora a que me levantei) que não para de chover na ilha terceira (em toda a ilha! porque hoje já dei praticamente a volta à ilha hoje) e está a chover moderadamente por toda a parte.
mas sinceramente o que me está a preocupar é o nivel de saturação dos terrenos, é que nas zonas mais planos já não se consegue ver os cerrados mas sim lagos.

de resto não à mais nada a salientar


----------



## Sunderlandz (22 Dez 2009 às 15:40)

Boa Tarde
Neste momento o céu apresenta-se geralmente muito nublado, com chuva e vento moderado á mistura.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 19.5ºC
Humidade Relativa - 74%
Pressão Atmosférica - 998 hpa
Precipitação -  3.5 mm (desde as 12h)
Vento -  moderado 20.1km S/SE


----------



## Sunderlandz (22 Dez 2009 às 16:23)

Sigo com chuva e vento moderado a forte...
Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 19.4ºC
Humidade Relativa - 74%
Pressão Atmosférica - 998 hpa
Precipitação - 6  mm (desde as 12h)
Vento -  moderado 17km S/SE


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (22 Dez 2009 às 19:47)

Boa noite!

O tempo aqui pela zona oeste da ilha de São Miguel foi pautado por céu encoberto e chuva durante uma boa parte do dia.

Neste momento o vento acendeu-se com rajadas fortes e começa novamente a chover torrencial.


----------



## Sunderlandz (22 Dez 2009 às 20:13)

Sigo com chuva por vezes torrencial, vento forte e algumas trovoadas!!!
Desde as 18h que a chuva não pára.
Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 20.8ºC
Humidade Relativa - 71%
Pressão Atmosférica - 996 hpa
Precipitação - 6.5 mm (entre as 18h e as 19h)
15 mm (entre as 19h e as 20h)
Vento -  moderado a forte S/SE


----------



## AnDré (22 Dez 2009 às 20:38)

Bastantes descargas eléctricas registadas em volta da Madeira.







Precipitação na última hora:


----------



## Sunderlandz (22 Dez 2009 às 22:33)

Impressionante !!!


----------



## profgeo (22 Dez 2009 às 22:52)

boa noite pessoal... bbem o tempo por aqui esta mesmo de assustar. o vento e bastante forte..... va la que a chuva deu um descanso....

nas noticias da madeira relataram que as ribeiras da RIBEIRA BRAVA, SAO VICENTE E MADALENA D MAR transbodaram em certos locais. e ha relatos de arvores caidas em toda a ilha!!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Dez 2009 às 23:34)

Boa noite!

Aqui na Lagoa, neste momento algum vento muitas nuvens mas agora não chove.
Atingi a temperatura máxima agora com 15,8ºC
A minima foi de 12,5ºC

A humidade está nos 86% e registei nas ultimas 24 horas 3,9 mm de precipitação acumulada


----------



## Vince (23 Dez 2009 às 00:03)

> *Mau tempo na Madeira provoca inundações e derrocadas*
> 
> A forte precipitação, o vento e a trovoada que se fizeram sentir na Madeira nas últimas horas estão a ocupar várias corporações de bombeiros na região pois provocaram queda de árvores, inundações e derrocadas.
> 
> ...


http://tsf.sapo.pt/PaginaInicial/Vida/Interior.aspx?content_id=1454080


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Dez 2009 às 11:02)

Bom dia!

Aqui na Lagoa tanto a noite como o inicio da manhã tem sido pautada com muita chuva que em alguns periodos tem sido forte assim como o vento que sopra com algumas rajadas.  Registei uma minima de 13,7ºC

Neste momento o céu está muito nublado e aqui na Ribeira Chã não chove.


----------



## rijo (23 Dez 2009 às 12:24)

*Derrocadas e inundações na Madeira:*

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/tUGvSBzhyOwwnkweYW5p"]Derrocadas e inundaÃ§Ãµes na Madeira - SIC Not&iacute;cias - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (23 Dez 2009 às 15:18)

Boa tarde!

Um aguaceiro violento cai nesse momento pela zona oeste de São Miguel. Esse aguaceiro foi por vezes de granizo e acompanhado por fortes ventos.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Dez 2009 às 15:41)

Acabou de caír aqui na Ribeira Chã à coisa de 5 minutos um monumental aguaceiro acompanhado de vento forte
agora tudo calmo de novo


----------



## Hazores (23 Dez 2009 às 17:14)

boa tarde,

o dia pela terceira está a caracerizar-se por chuva, por vezes moderada, apartir da tarde levantou-se vento com muita itensidade de NO.
neste momento chove e o vento sopra forte com rajadas muito fortes...


----------



## Knyght (23 Dez 2009 às 20:18)

A terra já se encontra saturada.
Não tenho tido descanso, o pessoal a que tenho de solicitar intervenção já tem voz de saturada. Se isto não para de chover, não é preciso chover muito mais para haver muitas mais estragos...


----------



## AnDré (23 Dez 2009 às 21:10)

> *Derrocadas e quedas de árvores em vários pontos da ilha
> *
> 
> 
> ...





Entretanto a chuva voltou a cair forte na última hora.


----------



## jonhfx (23 Dez 2009 às 23:08)

Boa Noite
Mais um dia de chuva por aqui...
temperatura actual 12,6ºC
Precipitação desde as 0:00- 13,2 mm
Vento de Sudeste agora, mas a maior parte do dia foi de Sudoeste.
Rajada Máxima-21.3 km/h


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Dez 2009 às 23:13)

Boa noite!

Hoje foi um dia de inverno aqui na Lagoa, com ventos fortes, aguaceiros que em alguns locais do concelho foram fortes (Ribeira Chã por exemplo). Neste momento estou com 12,4ºC que tb é a minima do dia. A máxima foi de 16ºC

Neste momento chove e registei na ultima hora 0,9mm. No dia de hoje caíram 18,6 mm


----------



## profgeo (24 Dez 2009 às 13:15)

boas pessoal, antes de mais quero desejar um FELIZ NATAL A TODOS OS METEOLOUCOS DESTE FORUM

relativamente ao tempo, por aqui esta tudo mais calmo, algumas nuvens e algum vento (o que e normal nest zona)

parece que para canarias esteve mau tempo.... alguem tem informaçoes!!


----------



## profgeo (24 Dez 2009 às 13:19)

http://www.rtve.es/noticias/2009122...uena-vientos-lluvia-nieve-oleaje/307656.shtml



ha encontrei aqui um link


----------



## profgeo (24 Dez 2009 às 13:48)

http://meteo7islas.com/index.php?topic=449.msg6061


a quantidade de agua que cai naqueles barrancos e ravinas!!!

http://www.rtve.es/mediateca/videos...legan-lluvias-para-proximos-dias/655194.shtml

penso k estes links nao sao apropriados aqui, se alguem os colocar noutro forum!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Dez 2009 às 16:13)

Boa Tarde!

Hoje por aqui o céu encontra-se muito nublado ou encoberto. Começou a chuver agora à tarde! Hoje encontro-me em Ponta Delgada.

Registei na Lagoa uma minima de 10ºC


----------



## jonhfx (24 Dez 2009 às 21:31)

Boa Noite.
Dia Calmo por aqui, por uns instantes até se conseguiu ver o sol.
Precipitação do dia - 1mm
Temperatura actual-15,2ºC
Vento-Rajada Máxima 16km de Sudeste.
HR- 96%

Feliz Natal para todos, vou à missa do galo...


----------



## slbfever (24 Dez 2009 às 22:31)

Boa noite,
Sou da Povoaçao, ilha de sao miguel, vim até ao Ginetes para passar a consoada com meus pais. Assisti a maior chuva diluviana que me lembro, numa zona que nós chamamos  Monte Gordo, nas Feteiras...Está já intransitável! Agua até à porta do carro! Estava a chover torrencialmente e continuamente! Lama, pedras aos saltos, uma chuva destas em sao miguel, acho que só em 1997, no dia da tragédia da rib.quente. Espero que esta chuva torrencial nao chegue à Povoaçao, pois, nós sabemos como é naquele concelho e já está a chover forte ha várias horas também por lá.
Um bom Natal a todos!!! Dentro de casa, sequinhos e quentinhos...


----------



## profgeo (24 Dez 2009 às 23:24)

boas pessoal!!BOM NATALLLLLLLLLLLLLL

aqui o tempo mudou.... levantou um vento, xuvisca e e so relampagos n ceuuu com intervalos de 2 3 segundos.....

teremos espectaculo hoje??!?!?!


----------



## profgeo (25 Dez 2009 às 02:57)

boa spessoal!!


aqui ha festa----- chuva e vento forte e trovoadas


----------



## Hazores (25 Dez 2009 às 10:14)

bom dia,

noite de Natal má em são Miguel:

Ponta Delgada, 25 Dez (Lusa) -- As chuvas intensas registadas na noite de quinta-feira na ilha açoriana de S. Miguel provocaram inundações em 15 moradias na zona da Prainha, concelho de Vila Franca do Campo, revelou hoje a Protecção Civil.

Segundo um comunicado do Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores as inundações, originadas pelo transbordo de uma ribeira, obrigaram ao realojamento de quatro pessoas.

Para resolver os problemas causados pelo mau tempo no concelho de Vila Franca do Campo foram mobilizados 26 activos do Governo Regional e dos bombeiros e oito máquinas utilizadas na limpeza de estradas.


----------



## Hazores (25 Dez 2009 às 10:23)

imagem de satélite ás 22h30 a mancha por cima da ilha de são miguel é bem visivel


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Dez 2009 às 15:36)

Boa tarde!

Depois de uma noite má em muitas zonas da ilha de S. Miguel, agora o sol brilha na cidade de Ponta Delgada com o céu a apresentar-se com abertas


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (25 Dez 2009 às 17:03)

_O mau tempo regressou aos Açores com as chuvas intensas que se registaram na noite de véspera de Natal na ilha de S. Miguel a provocarem inundações.

As fortes chuvas registadas nos Açores voltaram a fazer estragos e segundo a Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores, as inundações desta noite, que tiveram origem no transbordo de uma ribeira, obrigaram ao realojamento de quatro pessoas após inundações em 15 habitações.

As estradas voltaram a encher-se de lama e pedras, problema que foi resolvido no concelho de Vila Franca do Campo com a mobilização de 26 activos do Governo Regional e dos bombeiros que contaram ainda com a ajuda de oito máquinas que foram utilizadas na limpeza de estradas.

Já a desobstrução de vias no concelho de Ponta Delgada, onde foram afectadas as zonas de Feteiras, Várzea e Mosteiros, levou à mobilização de outros 25 homens da Secretaria Regional da Ciência, Tecnologia e Equipamentos e ainda de cinco máquinas. _


http://tv1.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?t=Chuvas-fortes-nos-Acores-provocam-novas-inundacoes.rtp&article=305868&layout=10&visual=3&tm=8







Depois de uma noite de consoada muito agitada aqui pela minha freguesia o dia apresenta-se agora com o céu a alternar com períodos de boas abertas. 

Choveu em São Miguel 10 horas a fio e sem parar. Chuva essa que foi forte e acompanhada de trovoada.

A noite passada ontem foi vivida com algum receio em São Miguel e vieram à memória dos micaelenses as tragédias de há cerca de 6, 10, e de há 12 anos atrás... 

Várias ribeiras e grotas do concelho de Ponta Delgada viram o seu leito galgado pela força torrencial das chuvas da noite de ontem. Neste momento algumas ribeiras e grotas ainda correm com alguma velocidade... houveram algumas enxurradas pelas vertentes do maciço das Sete Cidades, mas pelo que vejo as inundações não se cingiram apenas à zona Oeste da ilha...

Felizmente vivo numa zona alta e a ribeira corre abaixo da minha casa uns bons metros abaixo das pastagens... por trás da minha casa só se ouvia a força das águas a correr pelos montes abaixo...


As previsões apontam para um novo agravamento para todas as ilhas dos Açores já a partir de amanhã com ventos na ordem dos 100-110km/h, chuvas fortes e acompanhadas de trovoadas devido à passagem de um novo nucleo depressionário muito cavado pelos Açores. A ondulação deverá de atingir os 8 metros para todas as ilhas.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Dez 2009 às 00:10)

Boa noite!

Como o tempo é incrivel! Depois de uma noite de temporal o dia como já disse foi calmo e agora aqui na Lagoa o céu está estrelado apresentando poucas nuvens. A noite está fria com apenas 10,9ºC que tb é a minima do dia. A máxima foi de 17ºC. Registei 39,3 mm nas ultimas desde as 0h de hoje aqui na Lagoa,


----------



## Hazores (26 Dez 2009 às 16:25)

Boa Tarde.....

In: TSF 

Protecção civil dos Açores alerta para ventos até 130 km/hora

Há 22 mins

 As nove ilhas açorianas vão ser atingidas a partir da tarde deste sábado por ventos com rajadas que poderão chegar aos 130 quilómetros por hora, acompanhados de chuvas intensas, alertou o Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil.
Num alerta emitido ao princípio da tarde, a Protecção Civil açoriana indicou que o mau tempo se vai manter na Região até ao fim da manhã de domingo, prevendo-se, também, a ocorrência de trovoadas.

São ainda esperadas vagas de quatro a cinco metros nas ilhas dos grupos Ocidental e Central e de sete a oito metros em S. Miguel de Santa Maria (Oriental), acrescenta a Protecção Civil Açoriana.

O Instituto de Meteorologia mantém também o aviso amarelo para os Açores, por causa da previsão do tempo para as próximas horas.

Depois da chuva o vento, espero não acontecer nada de especial....


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (26 Dez 2009 às 17:00)

Hazores disse:


> Boa Tarde.....
> 
> In: TSF
> 
> ...



Boa tarde!

Assim é! 

Acabei de ouvir agora um alerta na Rádio Atlântida daqui de Ponta Delgada com o meteorologista onde o mesmo diz que ao que tudo indica, nas próximas horas o arquipélago açoriano será fustigado por ventos ciclónicos com rajadas que poderão atingir os 130km/h.

A chuva será forte e acompanhada de Trovoadas frequentes. A ondulação não será assim tão elevada quanto isso, atingindo o seu máximo aqui no Grupo Oriental com vagas de 7-8m, e nos Grupos Central e Ocidental vagas que não deverão de ultrapassar os 4-5m

Contudo a grande preocupação vai para o vento e para a chuva forte.

O Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores aconselha cuidados redobrados na circulação rodoviária, principalmente nas zonas de montanha e junto a taludes instáveis, sujeitos a derrocadas, uma vez que se prevê a continuação da precipitação forte e do vento tempestuoso.

Neste momento céu encoberto, períodos de chuva, humidade 94% e vento de Sul/Sueste moderado a fresco (30-40km/h) com rajadas até 60km/h.
Temperatura - 15 graus


----------



## Hazores (26 Dez 2009 às 19:25)

boa tarde,

o tempo agravou-se muito na última hora aqui pela zona Oeste da ilha, estando um temporal que já à muito tempo não se fazia sentir (isto em relação ao vento) a chuva cai moderadamente, no entanto com a velocidade do vento parece que rebenta com os vidros das janelas viradas mais a sul.


----------



## Hazores (26 Dez 2009 às 19:51)

mais uma vez boa noite,

neste momento os grupos central e oriental estão sobre um vento intenso, soprando forte a muito forte,

segundo o IM, às 18h o vento, na ilha do pico, atingia a velocidade média de 71,3 Km/h (atenção que isto não são rajadas!), quanto à precipitação na ultima hora o grupo ocidental foi o mais afectado, sendo registado 21,6 l/m2.

oxalá que não mas esta noite vamos ter problemas em algumas ilhas, mais concretamente arvores caidas e o mar a entrar até às moradias


----------



## Hazores (26 Dez 2009 às 20:01)

as previsões de mau tempo fizeram com que o governo regional fizesse uma reuinão esta tarde, ficam aqui as conclusões da reunião.
(apenas uma chamada de atenção para as pequenas inundações que se verificaram na ilha do corvo, foi muita chuva nesta ilha tal como tinha indicado no post anterior)

Governo Regional em alerta para fazer face ao mau tempo 

Os secretários regionais da Ciência Tecnologia e Equipamentos e do Trabalho e Solidariedade Social realizaram, esta tarde, em Ponta Delgada, uma reunião com diversos responsáveis sectoriais para responderem da melhor forma a algum incidente provocado pelo mau tempo que se vai fazer sentir nas próximas horas em todo o arquipélago.

Falando à comunicação social, José Contente realçou que esta reunião tem um cariz preventivo, dado que o aviso meteorológico desta vez abrange um período mais longo do que o habitual, podendo prolongar-se o mau tempo até à madrugada de terça-feira.



Questões relacionadas com portos, aeroportos, zonas ligadas à pesca e zonas relacionadas com habitações, ribeiras, estradas regionais e bombeiros estão a ser devidamente equacionadas.



Nesta altura, um efectivo constituído por 500 pessoas está em alerta máximo para esta situação, desde os Serviços Florestais, Secretaria da Ciência, Tecnologia e Equipamentos, passando pela Segurança Social e os técnicos da Habitação, para, em conjunto, haver uma resposta atempada e eficaz, se ela for necessária.



Segundo o governante, as forças da Protecção Civil, juntamente com os corpos de bombeiros, bem como todos os presidentes de Câmara, estão em alerta para esta conjuntura meteorológica, que para além de ser intensa vai ser longa.



Por isso merece toda a atenção, até porque é preciso renovar as equipas, se for o caso disso, uma vez que as pessoas não podem estar 24 horas sobre 24 horas acordadas, salientou José Contente.



*Na ocasião, o secretário regional sublinhou que na ilha do Corvo já ocorreram fortes chuvadas, causando algumas inundações que foram prontamente resolvidas.*


Por outro lado, a partir de Janeiro o Serviço de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores vai dispor de um twitter, uma medida para reforçar a acção da Protecção Civil, anunciou José Contente.



 Na reunião para além dos secretários regionais participaram, ainda, dirigentes de sectores como estradas e habitação, bem como o inspector de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros sediado em São Miguel.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (26 Dez 2009 às 20:38)

Boa noite!



Os Grupos Central e Oriental estão ser fustigados por muito mau tempo e o alerta foi dado novamente há pouco na Rádio de Ponta Delgada. A frente está a passar neste momento por esses 2 grupos. Depois da sua passagem virá ainda o pior: Ventos tempestuosos de 130km/h Trovoadas e aguaceiros fortes.

A energia eléctrica devido ao vento foi-se abaixo na minha freguesia há 15 minutos atrás. As ruas estão às escuras mas as casas ainda têm luz....



A meteorologista Patrícia Navarro há pouco numa entrevista na RTP-Açores falou para os Açorianos como já em outras vezes, para acautelarem os seus bens materiais e recolherem os gados nas zonas de montanha devido aos ventos fortes e as embarcações ficarem em terra em situações dessa natureza
As ligações aéreas para os Açores estão cortadas até pelo menos segunda feira.

Segundo a mesma meteorologista esse ano tem chovido de uma forma excepcional nos Açores!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Dez 2009 às 21:20)

Boa noite!

O dia de hoje foi de muitas nuvens vento e aguaceiros. Agora para a noite o vento e a chuva intensificaram-se.

Tmin - 8,9ºC
Tmax - 16,8ºC
Actual -16,6ºC e 88% Hr.

Precipitação na ultima hora - 1,2 mm


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (26 Dez 2009 às 21:23)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> O dia de hoje foi de muitas nuvens vento e aguaceiros. Agora para a noite o vento e a chuva intensificaram-se.
> 
> ...



Tens luz aí na Lagoa Miguel?

Aqui estamos com as ruas às escuras! O vento sopra muito forte e chove torrencial, mas amanhã será ainda bem pior!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Dez 2009 às 21:38)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Tens luz aí na Lagoa Miguel?
> 
> Aqui estamos com as ruas às escuras! O vento sopra muito forte e chove torrencial, mas amanhã será ainda bem pior!



Sim tenho! Tanto em casa como na rua há luz aqui na Lagoa, isto é aqui em Santa Cruz. Apenas o vento está forte e chove bem. 
Reparei no GFS que as cotas de neve para a madrugada de terça vão estar baixas, será que vamos ter alguma surpresa nas nossas montanhas?


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (26 Dez 2009 às 21:44)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Sim tenho! Tanto em casa como na rua há luz aqui na Lagoa, isto é aqui em Santa Cruz. Apenas o vento está forte e chove bem.
> Reparei no GFS que as cotas de neve para a madrugada de terça vão estar baixas, será que vamos ter alguma surpresa nas nossas montanhas?



Olha Miguel, aqui e por eu estar na zona Oeste da ilha que também é a zona mais exposta aos ventos, o vento está a soprar tempestuoso e chove diluvianamente! Parece um diluvio!!!!

Os telhados de uma antiga adega de pedra localizada abaixo da minha rua ficou sem 3 telhas já!

Amanhã ainda por cima o vento vai soprar ainda mais forte! Estou por vezes sem luz eléctrica!!!

O pânico instalou-se na minha freguesia devido ao vento e à chuva! Estamos todos em alerta! Está terrível!

Não me fio muito nas cotas previstas pelo GFS! Estou é antes preocupado com o vento tempestuoso que estão a prever para amanhã e que se prolongar-se-ã até terça-feira!!

Está mesmo mau aqui!!! Muito provavelmente a estrada que vai das Feteiras até aos Mosteiros terá novamente derrocadas devido à chuva... espero é que as árvores não sejam arrancadas pela força do vento!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Dez 2009 às 21:52)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Olha Miguel, aqui e por eu estar na zona Oeste da ilha que também é a zona mais exposta aos ventos, o vento está a soprar tempestuoso e chove diluvianamente! Parece um diluvio!!!!
> 
> Os telhados de uma antiga adega de pedra localizada abaixo da minha rua ficou sem 3 telhas já!
> 
> ...



Podes não acreditar mas neste momento aqui o pior é o vento que é muito forte! Neste momento ou não chove aqui ou a chuva é fraca pois não se houve bater nas telas nem nos vidros das janelas.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (26 Dez 2009 às 21:55)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Podes não acreditar mas neste momento aqui o pior é o vento que é muito forte! Neste momento ou não chove aqui ou a chuva é fraca pois não se houve bater nas telas nem nos vidros das janelas.



A chuva deve de estar a chegar aí...

O vento continua. Eles alertaram as pessoas para ficarem em casa esses dias devido à chuva e ao vento...


----------



## Sirilo (26 Dez 2009 às 21:58)

Bolas! Estou impressionada com os vossos relatos. Espero que com o passar das horas não haja danos nas pessoas, bens e animais. Não queria estar na vossa situação. Que corra tudo pelo melhor. 
Vou acompanhar o seguimento.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (26 Dez 2009 às 22:07)

Agora tá a chover mais fraco mas o vento continua ainda muito forte.. 
Certamente daqui a bocado por relatos já vos digo se aconteceram inundações ou não mas o mais provável é as estradas estarem intransitáveis.

O vento esse parece que não vai dar tréguas nem tão cedo. Amanhã espera-se o pior com chuva forte acompanhada de trovoadas e ventos ciclónicos de 130km/h.


----------



## fablept (26 Dez 2009 às 22:07)

Em Ponta Delgada agora tá mais calmo, mas à 20mnts deu cá uma pancada de vento e de chuva


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Dez 2009 às 22:49)

A chuva agora cai com intensidade, o vento nem se fala, é de sul e muito forte.

Neste momento máxima do dia com 17,2ºC

Já registo 3,6mm


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Dez 2009 às 22:55)

O Vento está mau! Parece que arranca as telhas do telhado. E vai caído a chuva.


----------



## Vince (26 Dez 2009 às 23:04)

Hoje pelas 21:00 foi um pico de vento aí em S.Miguel e Sta.Maria, nesta altura já estará a acalmar











Mas amanhã tudo se repetirá, aí e em mais lados, começando nos Açores, passando na Madeira e acabando no Continente, não se fazendo esquisito em escolher de norte a sul, impressionante este contínuo ondular de perturbações ciclónicas desde há quase duas semanas para cá. Há quem já comece a ter saudades das monotonias do anticiclone.


----------



## slbfever (27 Dez 2009 às 00:47)

Boas,
Aqui na Povoação, o vento sopre forte a muito forte. A chuva foi moderada mas com vento, batia bem, mas nada de anormal em termos de precipitação. O mar...este é outra história. Ta a saltar o Porto e a entrar no parque de estacionamento. Já há varias quebradas nos caminhos....vou agora recolher algumas imagens....quero ver é amanha, com a ondulação a atingir os 8 metros.....


----------



## Hazores (27 Dez 2009 às 00:49)

boa noite,

eu sou um daqueles que já diz "volta AA que estás perdoado", estou farto de chuva, o que estou a escrever é uma coisa rara, mas para terem uma ideia uma ribeira que passa junto da minha casa já à quase 3 semanas que não para de correr.

voltando à tempestade, neste momento aqui pela minha zona chove de uma forma fraca e o vento também vai soprando com pouca intensidade, lá de vez enquanto uma ou outra rajada mais forte, nada que se compare com o que aconteceu pelo inicio da noite (cerca das 18h locais) o que valeu é que foi por ppouco tempo.


----------



## icewoman (27 Dez 2009 às 00:53)

Boa noite,
alguem sabe quais são as previsões do tempo para a ilha da Madeira?

são identicas ás dos Açores?


----------



## cardu (27 Dez 2009 às 00:56)

este temporal segue depois para Portugal Continental????


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (27 Dez 2009 às 03:49)

Boas noites!

Depois da chuva forte e do vento muito forte agora o céu permanece ainda encoberto, o vento sopra ainda forte e já não chove.

Muitas quebradas de terra, e várias inundações foram registadas aqui na zona Oeste da ilha. Sei de relatos que a freguesia dos Arrifes mais propriamente na zona do Outeiro Velho, a estrada parecia um rio com várias casas inundadas.
Das pastagens só se viam cascatas a correr de forma torrencial para as estradas arrastando troncos, muita pedra e lama. Com certeza amanhã será foco de notícia aqui na RTP-Açores.

Na minha freguesia as várias ribeiras chegaram a galgar a estrada que desce para a zona da Ferraria...NEste momento não há luz nas ruas. Nas estradas da banda leste da ilha só se vêem troncos de árvores e vários galhos e pedras espalhados pelas ruas. Nas estradas só se vêem carros da protecção civil a tentar desobstruir as vias devido às muitas quebradas que se verificaram devido à chuva torrencial.

Na freguesia da Relva uma grota viu encher de forma torrencial o seu leito que vem das montanhas e segundo relatos de vizinhos chegou até às casas.

Na fajã da Relva, (um pequeno povoado de casas, vinhas e adegas localizado no sopé da encosta íngreme da mesma freguesia e só acessível até lá baixo de burro ou a pé), houve várias derrocadas.

Contudo, a meteorologista Patrícia Navarro numa entrevista no Jornal da noite da RTP-Açores disse para amanhã as pessoas permanecerem nas suas casas, recolhessem o gado bravo nas montanhas e que evitassem ao máximo zonas de montanha e de taludes instáveis porque o maior pico de energia prevê-se para amanhã com ventos na ordem dos 130km/h acompanhados de aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas.

O mar já começa a ter ondulação alta e daqui da minha casa além do vento, já se ouve o mar lá em baixo a bater contra as rochas... sinal que está já revolto.

Vamos aguardar para o pior!


----------



## Sirilo (27 Dez 2009 às 20:33)

O último post foi ás 3:49! Estará tudo bem com o pessoal dos Açores? Bem como da Madeira.


----------



## icewoman (27 Dez 2009 às 20:44)

Sirilo disse:


> O último post foi ás 3:49! Estará tudo bem com o pessoal dos Açores? Bem como da Madeira.





na madeira esta vento...mas gostava de saber mais previsoes...ninguem me responde


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (27 Dez 2009 às 20:52)

Boa noite aos participantes do fórum!

Aqui por São Miguel o tempo está um pandemónio! Ventos ciclónicos muito fortes e acompanhados por chuvas torrenciais todo o dia.

Várias telhas de casas e alguns postes eléctricos de madeira e algumas árvores foram arrancadas pela força do temporal. Muitas derrocadas e inundações também aconteceram. O mar está muito agitado também.

Neste momento muito vento.

Agora vai sair o boletim do tempo da RTP-Açores e já vos digo mais alguma informação mas ao que tudo indica para terça-feira o vento irá aumentar de novo de intensidade aqui nos Açores com rajadas superiores a 100km/h.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (27 Dez 2009 às 21:11)

Segundo o ultimo boletim meteorológico dos Açores a instabiliadde vai continuar no arquipélago sendo que o próximo maior pico de energia de vento será na terça-feira com o vento a tornar-se tempestuoso (65-80km) com rajadas até aos 130km aguaceiros pontualmente fortes e acompanhados de trovoadas e uma ondulação de 8m.

Os efeitos do mau tempo foram um pouco por todas as ilhas. Derrocadas na ilha das Flores e São Miguel devido à chuva, inundações em São Miguel e Flores, a destruição de um farol devido ao vento na ilha de Santa Maria, árvores e postes eléctricos derrubados, telhas arrancadas e a destruição parcial de um porto de embarcações na cidade da Horta (ilha do Faial).

As estradas dos Açores neste momento estão em alerta com os carros da protecção civil a desobstruir galhos, pedras e lamas...

A Protecção Civil dos Açores lançou novamente um alerta. Os ventos e a chuva forte irão continuar. Amanhã o vento irá apenas soprar forte a muito forte (50-65km/h) com rajadas até aos 100km/h e na terça feira de novo maior energia com ventos tempestuosos (65-80km) com rajadas que irão até aos 130km/h


----------



## Rog (27 Dez 2009 às 21:21)

icewoman disse:


> na madeira esta vento...mas gostava de saber mais previsoes...ninguem me responde



Boa noite,
Sim é esperado um agravamento do tempo na Madeira com vento forte com rajadas até ao próximo dia 30 com agitação marítima e chuva. Melhorias dia 31 com vento fraco a moderado. Previsões aqui (oficiais) e aqui

Sigo com céu nublado
algum vento
rajada máxima de 55 km/h
19,2ºC
87%HR
1012hpa


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (27 Dez 2009 às 21:23)

*Notícia de última hora:*

Uma avalanche de terras com várias árvores cedeu há poucos minutos na estrada que liga a freguesia das Furnas à freguesia da Água Retorta na zona leste da ilha de São Miguel devido à chuva forte.

A Protecção Civil fechou a estrada do Burguete que liga a Vila da Povoação à vila do Nordeste por precaução.

Os automobillistas só poderão ir pela estrada do norte uma vez que a estrada por sul está fechada ao trânsito!


----------



## slbfever (27 Dez 2009 às 22:08)




----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Dez 2009 às 22:26)

Boa noite! Hoje o dia aqui em Santa Cruz de Lagoa foi de céu geralmente muito nublado tendo no entanto alguns periodos de ligeiras abertas. O Vento suprou todo o dia forte a muito forte tendo agora intensificado-se bastante, caíaram aguaceiros moderados que em alguns periodos foram fortes. Aqui na minha casa oiço o barulho do mar, é assustador, parece trovões . A trovoada também fez uma ligeira aparição.

Registei uma minima de 13,9ºC e uma máxima de 17,4ºC. Neste momento registo 16,4ºC e 87% Hr 

Registei no dia de hoje 8,7 mm de precipitação


----------



## slbfever (27 Dez 2009 às 22:32)




----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Dez 2009 às 22:44)

Continua me a intrigar as cotas de neve previstas pelo GFS para a próxima terça feira aqui para S. Miguel Muito estranho


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Dez 2009 às 23:00)

É incrivel o vento! Registei uma rajada de 39,2 km/h mas atenção o meu anenometro não está no telhado está no quintal mais ou menos abrigado, pois nao corresponde a valores exactos.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (27 Dez 2009 às 23:05)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> É incrivel o vento! Registei uma rajada de 39,2 km/h mas atenção o meu anenometro não está no telhado está no quintal mais ou menos abrigado, pois nao corresponde a valores exactos.



Sim.
Neste momento estamos possivelmente com rajadas de 120km/h.

Apenas o Grupo Oriental está em alerta laranja devido aos ventos, chuvas e trovoadas dispersas. A ondulação começa tb a aumentar...


----------



## Hazores (28 Dez 2009 às 00:40)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Continua me a intrigar as cotas de neve previstas pelo GFS para a próxima terça feira aqui para S. Miguel Muito estranho



o que se passa com as cotas de neve??
aqui para a terceira apontam  para cotas na ordem dos 700-900 m, isto durante a noite, o que na realidade é acima dos 1300 m de altitude por isso aqui na terceira é para esquecer, o máximo que pode acontecer é um ou outro aguaceiro de granizo de resto não se irá passar mais nada.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Dez 2009 às 11:47)

Hazores disse:


> o que se passa com as cotas de neve??
> aqui para a terceira apontam  para cotas na ordem dos 700-900 m, isto durante a noite, o que na realidade é acima dos 1300 m de altitude por isso aqui na terceira é para esquecer, o máximo que pode acontecer é um ou outro aguaceiro de granizo de resto não se irá passar mais nada.



Tendo em conta que a ilha de S. Miguel é muito maior que a Terceira e dando os modelos cota de neve de 818 metros para o Nordeste isto significaria queda de neve nos pontos mais altos do Pico da Vara (1103m). Quando me refiro a caír neve não significa que acomule


----------



## Hazores (28 Dez 2009 às 12:05)

bom dia,

é claro que acomular neve vai ser muito complicado, se calhar até pode cair neve pois as cotas previstas pelo GFS aqui para aterceira até desceram um bocado só espero que se mantem, pois se assim for vamos ter granizo à séria e nas flores tudo será possivel novemente.

mudando de assunto parece que esta noite houve uns estragos um pouco por todo o arquipélago devido à ondulação e ao vento forte, fica aqui o comunicado do GaCS:

O Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que, na sequência do mau tempo que tem vindo a assolar todo o arquipélago nos últimos dias, ocorreram, ao final do dia de domingo, várias situações provocadas principalmente pelo forte vento, bem como pela agitação marítima.



Assim, o troço de estrada entre o miradouro do Lombo Gordo, Concelho do Nordeste, e Água Retorta, Concelho da Povoação, em São Miguel, foi encerrado ao trânsito devido à queda consecutiva de árvores na estrada. Face a esta interrupção, a circulação automóvel entre o Nordeste e a Povoação deverá efectuar-se primordialmente através da Salga, Burguete, Furnas e o mesmo no sentido inverso.



No concelho da Madalena do Pico, na zona da Areia Larga, a estrada foi interrompida devido à deposição de materiais trazidos pelo mar.



Na freguesia de São Mateus, concelho de Angra do Heroísmo, ilha Terceira, no local dos Terreiros, o mar derrubou o muro de protecção da orla costeira e inundou algumas habitações. Na zona da Villa Maria, na mesma freguesia, a estrada encontra-se interrompida, como medida de precaução, em virtude de o mar ter destruído o muro de protecção da orla marítima.



Na Horta, na zona do Pasteleiro, devido a várias inundações em moradias, estiveram no terreno oito homens, duas viaturas da Secretaria da Ciência, Tecnologia e Equipamentos e seis homens e três viaturas dos bombeiros.



Na zona do Pisão, Concelho da Lagoa, em São Miguel, chama-se a atenção dos automobilistas para o facto de que a estrada, em alguns troços, apresenta materiais trazidos pelo mar. No local encontra-se uma máquina da Secretaria Regional da Ciência, Tecnologia e Equipamentos para efectuar a limpeza.



O Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores, bem como os elementos da Secretaria Regional da Ciência, Tecnologia e Equipamentos e do Serviço Municipal de Protecção Civil da Povoação, encontram-se também a acompanhar os efeitos do mau tempo no Porto da Ribeira Quente, ilha de São Miguel.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Dez 2009 às 13:00)

Neste momento aqui na Ribeira Chã concelho de Lagoa, o céu está muito nublado e o vento sopra com muita intensidade, o sol tenta espreitar entre as nuvens.
Segundo o IM estão 11,7ºC no Aerodromo do Pico o que significa que deve estar a nevar na montanha a cotas "baixas" volta dos 1200 metros?!


----------



## Vince (28 Dez 2009 às 13:38)

Açores



> *Mau tempo volta a provocar estragos nos Açores*
> 
> 
> 
> ...







> *Ventos fortes danificaram o Farol do Espigão, em Santa Maria*
> 
> O farol de fibra de vidro, situado na baía de São Lourenço, partiu pela base.
> 
> ...


http://ww1.rtp.pt/acores/index.php?...s=0&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Vince (28 Dez 2009 às 13:39)

Madeira



> *Quatro voos cancelados no Aeroporto da Madeira*
> 
> O mau tempo provocou, esta segunda-feira, que se cancelassem todas as ligações aéreas entre o continente e a Madeira. As más condições atmosféricas já obrigaram ao cancelamento de quatro voos nas ligações Madeira-Continente e Continente-Madeira.
> 
> ...


http://tsf.sapo.pt/PaginaInicial/Vida/Interior.aspx?content_id=1457134


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (28 Dez 2009 às 18:12)

Boas!

Estava a navegar pela internet quando encontrei algumas fotos sobre o Pico da Vara ( a Segunda maior elevação dos Açores com cerca de 1103/1105m de altitude) e gostaria de partilhar convosco.

Para além do Pico da Vara, o Pico Verde (931m), Pico Bartolomeu (887m), Serra da Tronqueira (906m), Pico da Barrosa (947m), Salto do Cavalo (805 m), Pico da Cruz (845) e Pico das Éguas (873m), serão os pontos onde talvez haja a possibilidade de registo de queda de neve se realmente as cotas previstas pelo GFS se concretizarem, pois são as serras mais elevadas de São Miguel.









































Uma foto na cidade da Ribeira Grande em São Miguel em Janeiro passado desse ano aquando do forte nevão que assolou os Açores.







Neste momento um forte aguaceiro de granizo acaba de cair aqui pela zona Oeste com vento muito forte.

Neste momento registo aqui uma máxima de 13 graus.


----------



## Hazores (28 Dez 2009 às 19:00)

boas, 

neste momento por todos os Açores o que se faz mais sentir é o frio, sendo que às 18h a ilha das flores registavam 9ºC (temperatura minima) enquanto que a maioria das 11ºC, outro factor a salientar é o vento que ainda se faz sentir um pouco por todo o arquipélago.

há a salientar a conjugação do frio com o vento (indice wind chill) que por exemplo nas flores apontam para valores na ordem dos 6ºC, a isto à que juntar os valores altos de humidade.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (28 Dez 2009 às 19:12)

Hazores disse:


> boas,
> 
> neste momento por todos os Açores o que se faz mais sentir é o frio, sendo que às 18h a ilha das flores registavam 9ºC (temperatura minima) enquanto que a maioria das 11ºC, outro factor a salientar é o vento que ainda se faz sentir um pouco por todo o arquipélago.
> 
> há a salientar a conjugação do frio com o vento (indice wind chill) que por exemplo nas flores apontam para valores na ordem dos 6ºC, a isto à que juntar os valores altos de humidade.



Boas novamente!

Uma pergunta:

Porque é que a ilha das Flores em relação às outras ilhas representa sempre um menor índice de temperatura e uma maior generosidade de cotas de neve, sendo que a nível de área e de relevo é uma ilha com muito pouca expressividade e muito mais plana que outras, sabendo que existem outras ilhas muito maiores e mais montanhosas como São Miguel, Pico ou Terceira que têm maior capacidade de retenção de frio, aliada por conseguinte ao seu maior relevo e área territorial??? Já pra não falar que Flores e São Miguel são as ilhas mais húmidas do arquipélago...

Estranho e ao mesmo tempo curioso 


* Notícia de Ultima hora: *Neste momento muito vento e muito frio com queda de aguaceiros por vezes fortes. Nesta altura ondas de 9 metros na freguesia de São Roque em São Miguel galgaram quintais matando animais, casas e uma avenida litoral
 Houveram hoje 7 vôos extraordinários entre as ilhas devido ao mau tempo


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (28 Dez 2009 às 21:00)

Segundo o ultimo boletim do tempo emitido há cerca de 2 minutos atrás, a meteorologia dá a previsão de queda de granizo para todas as ilhas e com a ocorrência de trovoadas e vento forte com rajadas ate 100km/h igualmente para todas as ilhas a começar já esta noite ou madrugada.
 A ondulação marítima andará na casa dos 7-8m


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Dez 2009 às 23:03)

Boa noite! 
Hoje foi um dia de céu muito nublado com abertas e aguaceiros por vezes moderados a fortes, algum vento mas menos forte que ontem. É de salientar que a temperatura está a descer registo neste momento 10,9ºC e a minha máxima foi de 16,6ºC na madrugada de hoje.

No dia de hoje registei 4,5 mm de precipitação. Segundo o GFS as cotas de neve para amanhã aqui na Lagoa podem descer até aos 772 m claro que na ilha serão um pouco mais elevadas mas de certo que vão trazer granizo. Neve talvez só no Pico da Vara embora acredite pouco.


----------



## mcpa (29 Dez 2009 às 00:46)

Boa noite!!

neste momento um aguaceiro muito forte aki no norte!

estão 10,6ºc no meu quintal


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Dez 2009 às 10:40)

Bom dia! Aqui pela Lagoa manhã fria com céu muito nublado. Tem caido aguaceiros que em alguns pontos do concelho por vezes são de granizo. Registei uma minima de apenas 9,2ºC até ao momento


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Dez 2009 às 13:34)

Continua muito frio por aqui apesar do sol tentar espreitar, mas com o vento que se faz sentir a sensação de frio aumenta ainda mais


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Dez 2009 às 23:08)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Algumas fotos dos efeitos do temporal dos últimos dias na ilha de São Miguel
> 
> Mar a galgar a doca de Ponta Delgada
> 
> ...



Excelentes fotos!

Por aqui dia de muitas nuvens com aguaceiros e trovoadas pela manhã. Mar agitado durante toda a noite e algum vento mas menos forte que ontem
Dia frio por aqui

Tmin - 8,8ºC
Tmax - 12,4ºC

Precipitação - 10,2 mm

Actual - 11,5ºC e 84 % Hr


Sabes se nevou alguma coisa hoje aqui nas montanhas de S. Miguel?!


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (29 Dez 2009 às 23:17)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Excelentes fotos!
> 
> Por aqui dia de muitas nuvens com aguaceiros e trovoadas pela manhã. Mar agitado durante toda a noite e algum vento mas menos forte que ontem
> Dia frio por aqui
> ...



Olá Miguel! Boas!

Por aqui um frio de rachar os ossos e acabou de cair um forte aguaceiro de granizo com muito vento.

Não tenho conhecimento se caiu alguma coisa, mas granizo caiu porque ainda hoje estive nas Cumeeiras das Sete Cidades e apanhei um forte aguaceiro de granizo que as bermas até ficaram brancas (pena não ter estado com a máquina na altura), logo deduzo que tenha caido alguma coisa nas montanhas mais altas ainda que mínima...


----------



## Brigantia (29 Dez 2009 às 23:33)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Algumas fotos dos efeitos do temporal dos últimos dias na ilha de São Miguel



Grandes Registos


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Dez 2009 às 23:40)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Olá Miguel! Boas!
> 
> Por aqui um frio de rachar os ossos e acabou de cair um forte aguaceiro de granizo com muito vento.
> 
> Não tenho conhecimento se caiu alguma coisa, mas granizo caiu porque ainda hoje estive nas Cumeeiras das Sete Cidades e apanhei um forte aguaceiro de granizo que as bermas até ficaram brancas (pena não ter estado com a máquina na altura), logo deduzo que tenha caido alguma coisa nas montanhas mais altas ainda que mínima...



Acabou de cair um forte aguaceiro de chuva aqui

temperatura desce para os 11,1ºC


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (29 Dez 2009 às 23:43)

Boas!

Aqui vão algumas fotos do forte aguaceiro de granizo que caiu na serra da Vista do Rei nas Sete Cidades hoje em São Miguel com um pequeno manto de neve: Apanhei essa queda de neve mas não tinha a máquina comigo, mas elas foram-me fornecidas por um particular que também transitava à mesma hora do que eu na mesma serra:


















Possivelmente deve ter caído mais no Pico da Vara mas infelizmente não tenho fotos...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Dez 2009 às 23:51)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Aqui vão algumas fotos do forte aguaceiro de granizo que caiu na serra da Vista do Rei nas Sete Cidades hoje em São Miguel com um pequeno manto de neve: Apanhei essa queda de neve mas não tinha a máquina comigo, mas elas foram-me fornecidas por um particular que também transitava à mesma hora do que eu na mesma serra:
> 
> ...




Mas aquele manto branco é neve ou granizo?! Se é granizo caíu uma boa camada dele.

Aqui na Barrosa nao sei se caíu alguma coisa
é provavel que sim. Refiro-me a granizo


----------



## stormy (30 Dez 2009 às 00:28)

a que altitude fotografaste essa granizada?


----------



## Vince (30 Dez 2009 às 00:52)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Uma pergunta:
> 
> Porque é que a ilha das Flores em relação às outras ilhas representa sempre um menor índice de temperatura e uma maior generosidade de cotas de neve, sendo que a nível de área e de relevo é uma ilha com muito pouca expressividade e muito mais plana que outras, sabendo que existem outras ilhas muito maiores e mais montanhosas como São Miguel, Pico ou Terceira que têm maior capacidade de retenção de frio, aliada por conseguinte ao seu maior relevo e área territorial??? Já pra não falar que Flores e São Miguel são as ilhas mais húmidas do arquipélago...
> 
> Estranho e ao mesmo tempo curioso




O grupo ocidental está normalmente mais próximo do storm track típico das depressões do Atlântico Norte, pode não parecer muito mas é algo que já faz alguma diferença, menores valores de geopotencial e maiores valores de frio em altura devido a essa proximidade aos centros depressionários, isto em termos médios. E não é só na neve, o grupo ocidental também é mais tempestuoso pelas mesmas razões.

*P.S.  *Boas fotos


----------



## Vince (30 Dez 2009 às 00:54)

> *Açores: Governo acciona plano de contingência para abastecer Corvo com bens de primeira necessidade*
> Ponta Delgada, 29 Dez (Lusa) -- O Governo Regional dos Açores decidiu accionar "procedimentos de contingência" para assegurar o abastecimento da ilha do Corvo, a mais pequena do arquipélago, com bens essenciais, assegurando que esta situação excepcional se manterá "enquanto for necessário".
> Lusa
> 22:08 Terça-feira, 29 de Dez de 2009
> ...


http://aeiou.visao.pt/acores-govern...orvo-com-bens-de-primeira-necessidade=f542808


----------



## MSantos (30 Dez 2009 às 02:00)

Belas fotos do tempo e da paisagem de São Miguel


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (30 Dez 2009 às 03:50)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Mas aquele manto branco é neve ou granizo?! Se é granizo caíu uma boa camada dele.
> 
> Aqui na Barrosa nao sei se caíu alguma coisa
> é provavel que sim. Refiro-me a granizo



Primeiro começou como uma chiada enorme vinda das montanhas, depois caiu forte granizo e depois para o fim já foi caindo mais condensada tipo flocos...

Com certeza que deve de ter nevado na Barrosa sendo mais alta que a Vista do Rei 

... e o Pico da vara então... deve ter ficado completamente branco...


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (30 Dez 2009 às 04:09)

Vince disse:


> O grupo ocidental está normalmente mais próximo do storm track típico das depressões do Atlântico Norte, pode não parecer muito mas é algo que já faz alguma diferença, menores valores de geopotencial e maiores valores de frio em altura devido a essa proximidade aos centros depressionários, isto em termos médios. E não é só na neve, o grupo ocidental também é mais tempestuoso pelas mesmas razões.
> 
> *P.S.  *Boas fotos



Ah ok!
Interessante!

Então sendo assim, nesse caso podemos afirmar que as ilhas dos Açores são efectivamente muito mais tempestuosas que a ilha da Madeira ou que Portugal Continental, uma vez que a posição média da crista do anticiclone é mais frequente a leste do arquipélago dos Açores (Madeira e Portugal Continental).


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (30 Dez 2009 às 04:10)

stormy disse:


> a que altitude fotografaste essa granizada?



Aproximadamente a 873 metros de altitude...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (30 Dez 2009 às 10:39)

Bom dia! A fotografia da neve vem hoje no açoriano oriental, e pela foto não me parece ser granizo mas sim mesmo neve. 
Hoje aqui na Lagoa o céu apresenta-se nublado com boas abertas há vento e já caíram alguns aguaceiros fracos. Registei uma minima de 10ºC
Ao vir para o trabalho olhei para o topo do Pico da Barrosa que estava descoberto e pareceu-me ver alguns pontos brancos mas não o posso confirmar se seria neve ou não  pois visto cá de baixo eram muito pequenos


----------



## Vince (30 Dez 2009 às 10:58)

A mim não me parece neve, parece-me granizo arrastado pela chuva e que se acumula nas bermas. Mas é apenas opinião pessoal, não andei lá a apalpá-la  Não me surpreenderia nada que depois da granizada até tivessem caído uns flocos de neve, mas não a ponto de acumular, não se vê nada na restante paisagem.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (30 Dez 2009 às 11:06)

Vince disse:


> A mim não me parece neve, parece-me granizo arrastado pela chuva e que se acumula nas bermas. Mas é apenas opinião pessoal, não andei lá a apalpá-la  Não me surpreenderia nada que depois da granizada até tivessem caído uns flocos de neve, mas não a ponto de acumular, não se vê nada na restante paisagem.



Se calhar tens razão, também não fui lá ver. Apenas confiei na noticia do jornal que fala em neve!


----------



## N_Fig (30 Dez 2009 às 13:18)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Se calhar tens razão, também não fui lá ver. Apenas confiei na noticia do jornal que fala em neve!



A mim na 1ª e na 3ª foto parecia-me neve, mas na 2ª foto é definitivamente granizo. Não sei se serão fotos de locais diferentes, mas se forem do mesmo local duvido muito que seja neve.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (30 Dez 2009 às 17:16)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Aproximadamente a 873 metros de altitude...



Corrijo.

Essas fotos correspondem aproximadamente a uma cota de 760m


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (30 Dez 2009 às 17:17)

N_Fig disse:


> A mim na 1ª e na 3ª foto parecia-me neve, mas na 2ª foto é definitivamente granizo. Não sei se serão fotos de locais diferentes, mas se forem do mesmo local duvido muito que seja neve.



As fotos são do mesmo local.

Podes crer que foi neve, ainda que tenha começado com algum granizo!


----------



## N_Fig (30 Dez 2009 às 20:54)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> As fotos são do mesmo local.
> 
> Podes crer que foi neve, ainda que tenha começado com algum granizo!



Podias ter dito que visto a neve, que eu não teria desconfiado logo de ínicio...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (30 Dez 2009 às 21:45)

Boa noite!

Hoje por cá, periodos de céu muito nublado com boas abertas. Alguns aguaceiros em geral fracos e vento forte.

Tmin - 10ºC
Tmax - 15,2ºC

Actual 11ºC precipitação de hoje 2,7 mm


----------



## Hazores (30 Dez 2009 às 22:13)

boa noite,

já estava com saudades do sol!

hoje o céu aqui na ilha apresentou-se já com algumas abertas, caindo lá de vez enquando um ou outro aguaceiro, geralmente fracos, o vento tem vindo a diminuir de intensidade ao longo do dia, não se fazendo sentir neste momento.
o que se faz sentir, e muito, é o frio neste momento estão 9,8º C, segundo o IM em Angra, sendo que a temperatura máxima actualno arquipelago é de 12,5ºC (para quem é do continente pode dizer que não é muito frio, mas para nós açorianos isto é muito frio) um outro factor que faz com o frio seja mais frio (desculpem o pleonasmo) é a humidade 77% na ilha terceira neste momento.

na terra-chã, zona mais alta que angra, estão 7 ºC (fonte: CLIMAAT), como vivo mais perto desta zona só que a maior altitude ainda deve estar mais frio...
de qualquer forma gosto deste


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (30 Dez 2009 às 22:27)

Hazores disse:


> boa noite,
> 
> já estava com saudades do sol!
> 
> ...




Olá amigo! Bastante frio por aí

Ontem aí na Serra de Santa Barbara caíu alguma coisa?! Alguma neve?

Agora aqui estou com 10,8ºC, mais um grau do que em Angra. Muito frio por cá também.
 Hoje quando ia para o trabalho pareceu me ver alguns pontos brancos no alto do Pico da Barrosa, mas não poderei afirmar se seria neve ou não, faltou-me tempo para verificar localmente


----------



## jonhfx (30 Dez 2009 às 22:59)

Boa Noite.
Por aqui depois de uma semana de algum temporal, hoje está muito mais calmo.
O vento a continua a soprar algo forte, rajada de 65km/h de Noroeste.
Precipitação do dia- 6,7mm
Temperatura actual - 9,8 ºC 
HR 80%
Pressão- 1013 hpa

Pela primeira vez desde que começou o inverno tenho sensação de frio.
Bom Ano para todos.


----------



## Knyght (30 Dez 2009 às 23:39)

Não temos frio ainda suficiente para neve mas que o frio aí vêm e como o nosso clima é humido.
Enfim pela foreca site que é muito bom nas previsões 24h de 31 as 02 do dia 01 vamos para os 7ºC
Cumpz


----------



## Rog (30 Dez 2009 às 23:47)

Knyght disse:


> Não temos frio ainda suficiente para neve mas que o frio aí vêm e como o nosso clima é humido.
> Enfim pela foreca site que é muito bom nas previsões 24h de 31 as 02 do dia 01 vamos para os 7ºC
> Cumpz



Boa noite,
As temperaturas estão baixas, o Funchal está a esta hora com 13,8ºC (a mínima prevista pelo IM era de 16ºC).
Quanto ao frio para nevar, penso que já deverá ter ocorrido neve na última hora pelo menos no Pico Ruivo, as temperaturas lá devem já ser de 0ºC ou inferiores. Na estação do Pico Areeiro a 1600 metros indica esta hora 1,7ºC.

Sigo com 11,8ºC
74%HR

Nos últimos dias no norte da Madeira:


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (31 Dez 2009 às 00:51)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Olá amigo! Bastante frio por aí
> 
> Ontem aí na Serra de Santa Barbara caíu alguma coisa?! Alguma neve?
> 
> ...



Sei de fonte segura que não nevou na Terceira... Nem chegou lá perto!

Só tenho conhecimento de ter caído alguma coisa ( e como as fotos bem mostram), em São Miguel e no Pico porque as altitudes médias dessas duas ilhas favorecem mais o aparecimento da queda de neve... sem falar nas Flores obviamente pelos motivos que penso que já todos devem de saber...

...By the way ppl, não acham que deveria-se de criar um tópico só e exclusivamente para os Açores e outro para a Madeira? É que por vezes uma pessoa fica muito baralhada e sem saber o que é, ou quem é dos Açores ou da Madeira.. uma autêntica salada russa e torna-se às vezes muito confuso estar a falar num só tópico de realidades climáticas distintas/diferentes como é o caso do clima dos Açores e da Madeira ..

Just my opinion...


----------



## Hazores (31 Dez 2009 às 01:15)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Olá amigo! Bastante frio por aí
> 
> Ontem aí na Serra de Santa Barbara caíu alguma coisa?! Alguma neve?
> 
> ...



boa noite, 


por cá não caiu nada de especial, caiu um ou dois aguaceiros de granizo, mas sempre misturados com chuva, e ocorreram durante a noite.
embora tivesse frio não foi o suficiente para cair grande coisa.


----------



## Hazores (31 Dez 2009 às 01:29)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Sei de fonte segura que não nevou na Terceira... Nem chegou lá perto!
> por aqui não nevou de certeza, mal caiu granizo.
> 
> Só tenho conhecimento de ter caído alguma coisa ( e como as fotos bem mostram), em São Miguel e no Pico porque as altitudes médias dessas duas ilhas favorecem mais o aparecimento da queda de neve... sem falar nas Flores obviamente pelos motivos que penso que já todos devem de saber...
> ...



esta é tambem só a minha opinião


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (31 Dez 2009 às 05:44)

Hazores disse:


> esta é tambem só a minha opinião



Bem, dos Açores e pelo que eu me lembro e segundo as minhas contas somos aproximadamente uns 8 e da Madeira uns 10...

Mas partindo do princípio que a qualquer altura pode entrar novos membros ao fórum acho na minha opinião que se torna credível e legítimo criar tópicos independentes, mas como tu dizes e muito bem, também é a minha opinião...


----------



## Rog (31 Dez 2009 às 09:31)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> ...By the way ppl, não acham que deveria-se de criar um tópico só e exclusivamente para os Açores e outro para a Madeira? É que por vezes uma pessoa fica muito baralhada e sem saber o que é, ou quem é dos Açores ou da Madeira.. uma autêntica salada russa e torna-se às vezes muito confuso estar a falar num só tópico de realidades climáticas distintas/diferentes como é o caso do clima dos Açores e da Madeira ..
> 
> Just my opinion...



Não se justifica.. as realidades climáticas não são assim tão acentuadas quanto isso, são ilhas e têm mais pontos em comum que de diferença. 
Esta troca de ideias de ocorrências entre as várias ilhas assim tem mostrado os pontos frágeis que se podem encontrar nas ilhas como os deslizamentos e a ondulação forte que tem dificultado o abastecimento de bens em algumas ilhas. Na Madeira já a uns 5 dias que está para ser efectuado a entrega de combustível mas o mar não tem permitido.
Depois cada membro tem indicação da sua localização, pode estar nas Flores como em São Miguel, ou na Madeira e não acho assim tão confuso. Criar um tópico para Madeira  e Açores separado, é dividir um grupo que já em si é pequeno e perdia-se esta interação entre ilhas, que deve ser aprofundada. 

Sigo com 11,2ºC
85%HR
1,9ºC no Pico do Areeiro


----------



## alex vieria (31 Dez 2009 às 15:27)

Ola, está noite baixo a temperatura por volta de dois graus, aqui em Câmara de Lobos - Madeira os meu registo da mínima é:

13,6ºC com humidade que variou ente os 56%- 72%

Actualmente temp: 19,8ºC

Estado do ceu: Nublado, mas com tendência a ficar pouco nublado, o vento é fraco.

Conclusão nada haver com dias anteriores.

Total precipitação do mês de Dezembro na minha estação foi de 274mm, muito acima da media, dá para ter uma ideia de quanto choveu em 13 dias seguidos


----------



## jonhfx (31 Dez 2009 às 16:46)

Boa tarde.
Dia de algum sol por aqui, embora pela manhã ainda tivesse chuviscado.
A temperatura a que não há  maneira de subir.
Temperatura actual: 13,1 ºC (máxima do dia)
A mínima foi de 8,1 ºC pelas 6 da manhã.
HR 58%
Precipitação 0,5mm
Vento 12km/h (rajada máxima) Noroeste
Pressão: 1018 hpa

Agora até para o ano.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (31 Dez 2009 às 17:23)

Rog disse:


> Não se justifica.. as realidades climáticas não são assim tão acentuadas quanto isso, são ilhas e têm mais pontos em comum que de diferença.
> Esta troca de ideias de ocorrências entre as várias ilhas assim tem mostrado os pontos frágeis que se podem encontrar nas ilhas como os deslizamentos e a ondulação forte que tem dificultado o abastecimento de bens em algumas ilhas. Na Madeira já a uns 5 dias que está para ser efectuado a entrega de combustível mas o mar não tem permitido.
> Depois cada membro tem indicação da sua localização, pode estar nas Flores como em São Miguel, ou na Madeira e não acho assim tão confuso. Criar um tópico para Madeira  e Açores separado, é dividir um grupo que já em si é pequeno e perdia-se esta interação entre ilhas, que deve ser aprofundada.
> 
> ...




Olha que não é verdade!

Existem realidades climáticas diferentes inerentes aos Açores e à madeira!

Por exemplo, 

*1-* O clima do arquipélago açoriano é menos quente quando comparado com o arquipélago da Madeira.

*2-* O clima do arquipélago açoriano é mais húmido e chuvoso do que a Madeira.

*3*- O clima do arquipélago açoriano é mais tempestuoso do que o arquipélago da Madeira.


São duas realidades diferentes!

Acho que só por esses motivos que já marcam alguma diferença no contexto dos dois arquipélagos, justificava-se a criação de 2 tópicos para duas realidades distintas: Açores e Madeira


Minha opinião.

Se houver mais alguém que partilhe da minha ideia que se manifeste também.


----------



## Sunderlandz (31 Dez 2009 às 17:36)

Boa Tarde

Neste momento o céu apresenta-se muito nublado e as previsões apontam para uma noite perfeita, para quem quiser disfrutar o belíssimo mega espectáculo de pirotecnia que irá decorrer esta noite no Funchal. 

Feliz Ano Novo para Todos Vós 

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 16.2ºC
Humidade Relativa - 57%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1019 hpa
Vento -   muito fraco 3.2 Km W/NW
Precipitação Total de Dezembro - 208.5  mm
Rajada Máxima - 50.7 Km SW (Dezembro 2009)


----------



## Sunderlandz (31 Dez 2009 às 18:22)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Olha que não é verdade!
> 
> Existem realidades climáticas diferentes inerentes aos Açores e à madeira!
> 
> ...



Eu concordo com o Rog!

Eu quando vejo mensagens de outros colegas em diversos tópicos, eu identifico-os logo através do perfil da cada um que aparece no canto esquerdo do ecrã! Portugal está divido em três zonas (Norte, Centro e Sul), o que podemos comprovar no fórum através dos tópicos, e não vejo ninguem a reclamar. Se for assim podemos criar um topico para cada Região de Portugal (que são 8 no total), e assim já ficava tudo igualado e mais contente. Sinceramente não vejo qual o problema da Madeira estar no mesmo tópico que os Açores! Se é mais frio ou se chove mais ou menos,(Who cares?)... Apenas os topicos foram criados para divulgarmos as condiçoes atmosféricas, climaticas meteorologicas(chamem o que quiserem ) , e até mesmo condições actuais da zona onde residimos e tambem para partilharmos dúvidas e opiniões... Mas minha opinião o topico da para tudo e todos! 
 Peço desculpa se fui estupido ou se disse algo que não devia. Feliz Ano Novo caros colegas Meteo loucos...


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (31 Dez 2009 às 18:38)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Eu concordo com o Rog!
> 
> Eu quando vejo mensagens de outros colegas em diversos tópicos, eu identifico-os logo através do perfil da cada um que aparece no canto esquerdo do ecrã! Portugal está divido em três zonas (Norte, Centro e Sul), o que podemos comprovar no fórum através dos tópicos, e não vejo ninguem a reclamar. Se for assim podemos criar um topico para cada Região de Portugal (que são 8 no total), e assim já ficava tudo igualado e mais contente. Sinceramente não vejo qual o problema da Madeira estar no mesmo tópico que os Açores! Se é mais frio ou se chove mais ou menos,(Who cares?)... Apenas os topicos foram criados para divulgarmos as condiçoes atmosféricas, climaticas meteorologicas(chamem o que quiserem ) , e até mesmo condições actuais da zona onde residimos e tambem para partilharmos dúvidas e opiniões... Mas minha opinião o topico da para tudo e todos!
> Peço desculpa se fui estupido ou se disse algo que não devia. Feliz Ano Novo caros colegas Meteo loucos...



Pois... até compreendo o teu ponto de vista... mas eu ao contrário, já não consigo fixar toda a gente só através de uma simples foto.. Queria eu!

Não vês ninguém a reclamar?? Pois... um tem de ser o primeiro!

Mas por acaso não estava a reclamar! Estava a opinar!

Estou apenas a dar a minha opinião como qualquer participante do meteo, e a opinar sobre a mesma, uma vez que por exemplo um participante dos Açores pode estar a comentar sobre qualquer evento climático importante inerente à sua própria região e especificidade, e outro participante da Madeira estar a comentar sobre um outro determinado evento climático da sua realidade ao mesmo tempo. Entendes o que quero dizer? Quero dizer que pra mim na minha óptica torna-se muito confuso. Uma autêntica salada russa. Falo por mim, daí ter opinado!


Madeira geograficamente pertence a África tal como as Canárias ou Cabo Verde, contudo, possui um clima um pouco diferente das mesmas visto que as últimas são mais secas, e só por isso merecia um tópico alusivo à sua realidade arquipelágica! Entendem o que quero dizer?

"Who cares"???

 Existe diferença nos climas!!! Achas que isso não é válido???
Se fosse assim então também amanhã misturamos Portugal Continental com os territórios insulares de modo a criar dois em um... Ou quem sabe Islândia com os Açores e Canárias com Madeira????Não concordo e por tal dei apenas a minha opinião pessoal.

Mas uma vez mais é apenas a opinião de um membro do Fórum!


Peço desculpa se "ofendi" alguma susceptibilidade alheia!

Cmprimentos e boas entradas em 2010!


----------



## alex vieria (31 Dez 2009 às 21:16)

Boa Noite, meus caros... Espero que os preparativos para o final do ano esteja a decorrer lindamente... Enquanto a a noite do grande fogo no Funchal será perfeita, ceu pouco nublado e vento fraco ate que enfim!!! eu concordo com Roger, devemos manter o forum como esta. A Madeira é uma ilha de micro-climas, a parte Norte da Ilha da Madeira , tem um clima muito parecido aos Açores, a diferença só difere nas vertente viradas a  Sul, devido as barreira naturais do maciço central que provoca efeito sotavento no sul, devido que o vento dominante é NE "alisios".

Enquanto o tempo actual às 21h é de 15,2ºC

Vento: Oeste - Fraco 
Humidade: 59%.

Resumo do Mês de Dezembro 2009

Temp media max-- 22,19ºc
Temp media min-- 16,65ºc
med temp---19,42ºc
total precipitação 274mm
Total Dias de Chuva : 17 dias

Foi um mês extremadamente humedo, ventoso com predominância  S-SW-O, o mês em comparação com outros anos foi de +0,5ºc acima da media. Devido aos ventos de (S-SW-O), que afastaram o frio do Norte  e a maioria das borrascas que atravessaram à ilha foram de frentes calidas. Aqui fica o meu resumo do mês.

Feliz Ano 2010!!!

Temp max registada 24,5ºc (3dez)
Temp min registada 13,2ºc (12 dez)


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (31 Dez 2009 às 21:56)

alex vieria disse:


> a parte Norte da Ilha da Madeira , tem um clima muito parecido aos Açores...



Parecido não é igual! Sem falar que os Açores 9 ilhas possuem também vários micro-climas a elas associados aliada a uma precipitação de componente orográfica, que nos Açores é muito mais activa do que na Madeira.

É normal a Madeira ter um clima mais quente, menos tempestuoso e mais ameno do que os Açores uma vez que se situa bem mais a Sul dos Açores e na posição média da crista do anticiclone que é mais frequente a leste e a sul dos Açores, do qual fazem parte Portugal Continental e uma vez mais Madeira.

E penso que só por aí já se justificava a criação de tópicos independentes mas pronto referi axcima em outros comentários anteriores é apenas a minha opinião!

Neste momento céu encoberto e chuva e eventualmente trovoada só a partir da madrugada de hoje!

Bom ano novo para todos e umas óptimas entradas em 2010.


----------



## Rog (31 Dez 2009 às 22:44)

Boa noite,
Bem-vindo alex 



S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Parecido não é igual! Sem falar que os Açores 9 ilhas possuem também vários micro-climas a elas associados aliada a uma precipitação de componente orográfica, que nos Açores é muito mais activa do que na Madeira.
> 
> É normal a Madeira ter um clima mais quente, menos tempestuoso e mais ameno do que os Açores uma vez que se situa bem mais a Sul dos Açores e na posição média da crista do anticiclone que é mais frequente a leste e a sul dos Açores, do qual fazem parte Portugal Continental e uma vez mais Madeira
> 
> E penso que só por aí já se justificava a criação de tópicos independentes, mas pronto como referi acxima em outros comentários anteriores, é apenas a minha opinião.



A levar à letra o que dizes, então seria correcto criar um tópico para cada ilha, e já agora com uma diferença bem acentuada entre o norte e sul da Madeira, também dividia-se a ilha em dois tópicos? 

As diferenças climáticas entre ilhas é normal, e não devem ser argumento para dividir, mas para aprofundar a realidade que são as ilhas e que têm muito em comum. Em tópicos gerais como os do seguimento do Sul têm muito mais assimetrias que propriamente entre Madeira e Açores.

Repito, que as semelhanças nos façam unir e não dividir. O tópico das ilhas é habitualmente dos menos participados pela extensão territorial menor e inevitavelmente pelo menor número de membros. 

Dividir isto ainda mais, ao extremo teríamos cada um de nós um tópico a relatar o tempo do local de observação, mas não é isto que se pretende. 

Pretende-se organização, reunir realidades climáticas parecidas (disse parecidas não iguais). 

E por falar em semelhanças, a esta hora vê as temperaturas das duas regiões:







Bom ano a todos


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (31 Dez 2009 às 22:51)

Rog disse:


> Boa noite,
> Bem-vindo alex
> 
> 
> ...




Ok é a tua opinião e respeito-a como também gostaria que respeitasses a minha.

Claro que não há que criar tópicos para cada ilha, mas sim sómente para cada arquipélago porque é aí que residem as diferenças.

Por favor não façam do clima dos Açores o clima da madeira porque não é. O clima dos Açores é muito mais instável e tempestuoso que o clima da Madeira. Até no secundário se aprende isso...

Essas semelhanças não se verificam todos os dias entre os dois arquipélagos sabendo que a Madeira fica na posição média da crista anticiclónica. A comprovar tal facto aqui ficam as semelhanças:

*Gráfico pluviométrico anual de Ponta Delgada*










*Gráfico da Temperatura anual de Ponta Delgada*






*Gráfico Temperatura anual do Funchal*






*Gráfico Pluviométrico anual do Funchal*











Acho que só por aí já se apercebe que existem diferenças de clima nos dois arquipélagos. Nos Açores o regime térmico é de *Inverno e Verão suaves*. Atendendo ao regime pluviométrico, nos Açores, trata-se de um *clima chuvoso sem meses secos* em que os máximos de precipitação ocorrem nos meses frios. As semelhanças que falas não acontecem todos os dias em ambos os arquipélagos porque existem diferenças!
Por isso e por muito mais, penso que se justificava a criação de tópicos independentes, mas pronto como referi acxima em outros comentários anteriores, é apenas a minha opinião, e por tal dou por encerrado este assunto!


Bom ano e feliz 2010 a todos!


----------



## Rog (31 Dez 2009 às 23:11)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Ok é a tua opinião e respeito-a como também gostaria que respeitasses a minha.
> 
> Claro que não há que criar tópicos para cada ilha, mas sim sómente para cada arquipélago porque é aí que residem as diferenças.
> 
> ...



Tou a respeitar a tua opinião.. tou apenas a dar o meu ponto de vista, ou será que responder e argumentar te estou a ofender? Tem calma!

O Funchal não é a Madeira. É uma localidade da Madeira. Não tenho aqui nenhum gráfico de Santana ou de outra localidade do norte da Madeira, mas digo-te que é mais parecido ao de Ponta Delgada do que imaginas com temperatura média e precipitação parecida.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (31 Dez 2009 às 23:14)

Rog disse:


> Tou a respeitar a tua opinião.. tou apenas a dar o meu ponto de vista, ou será que responder e argumentar te estou a ofender? Tem calma!
> 
> O Funchal não é a Madeira. É uma localidade da Madeira. Não tenho aqui nenhum gráfico de Santana ou de outra localidade do norte da Madeira, mas digo-te que é mais parecido ao de Ponta Delgada do que imaginas com temperatura média e precipitação parecida.



Não tas a ofender-me de maneira alguma ora essa 

Apenas estava a comparar diferenças entre os Açores e a Madeira.

Claro que o Funchal não é a Madeira no seu todo assim como também Ponta Delgada não é São Miguel no seu contexto todo.. por aí mais me ajudas... porque as diferenças serão sempre ainda maiores entre os dois arquipélagos 

A realidade é só uma e é que o Clima dos Açores não é o Clima da Madeira!

Cumprimentos


----------



## MSantos (31 Dez 2009 às 23:37)

Caro *S.Miguel-Azores*, toda a gente sabe que existem diferenças entre os arquipelagos. Tu e qualquer membro Açoriano ou Madeirense ia achar desmotivante participar num tópico de seguimento em que os participantes fossem muito poucos. Só para dar um exmplo, os membros Açorianos que participam diariamente no MeteoPT são para além de ti o *MiguelMinhoto*, o *Hazores* e muitos poucos mais, ía ser um tópico muito pobre não achas? 

Assim os membros insulares tem oportunidade de comparar registos e condições atmosfericas, porque o clima dos dois aquipelagos tem mais semelhanças do que diferenças.

O tópico de seguimento Sul apresenta muito mais diferenças do que a Madeira e os Açores


----------



## Knyght (1 Jan 2010 às 01:54)

Se começam com muitas frescuras quero a independencia


----------



## Hazores (1 Jan 2010 às 13:44)

MSantos disse:


> Caro *S.Miguel-Azores*, toda a gente sabe que existem diferenças entre os arquipelagos. Tu e qualquer membro Açoriano ou Madeirense ia achar desmotivante participar num tópico de seguimento em que os participantes fossem muito poucos. Só para dar um exmplo, os membros Açorianos que participam diariamente no MeteoPT são para além de ti o *MiguelMinhoto*, o *Hazores* e muitos poucos mais, ía ser um tópico muito pobre não achas?
> 
> Assim os membros insulares tem oportunidade de comparar registos e condições atmosfericas, porque o clima dos dois aquipelagos tem mais semelhanças do que diferenças.
> 
> O tópico de seguimento Sul apresenta muito mais diferenças do que a Madeira e os Açores



acho que com esta resposta do MSantos o assunto fica arrumado, e se não ficar não dvem discutir isto neste tópico existem tópicos própios para o fazerem, este é apenas para SEGUIMENTO.


----------

